# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Udruga Roda i napadi na Katoličku Crkvu

## lidija_33

Već dosta dugo pratim web portal  udruge Roda, puno su mi pomogli i tekstovi i savjeti na forumu, a zvala sam i SOS telefon i puno mi je pomogla Lidija kojoj iskreno zahvaljujem. Razmišljala sam o učlanjenju u udrugu i bila spremna pripomoći da se udruga u Osijeku malo oformi i aktivira. Ono što me svaki put odvrati od te odluke je vrlo arogantan i napadački stav udruge prema katoličkoj Crkvi kojoj pripadam, pa svaki takav stav doživljavam kao izravni napad na sebe. Ovaj napadački i, usuđujem se reći, pljuvački stav udruge prema katoličkoj Crkvi posebno se ističe nastupima gospođe Rivoseki-Simić u gotovo svakoj emisiji Denisa Latina, Latnici.
Dobar dio članova udruge Roda i sami su katolici, neki od njih i praktični vjernici, pa me čudi njihova šutnja i pristajanje na ovakav govor mržnje. Zbog sveg dobrog što udruga čini za majke i djecu, zbog prekrasnih i korisnih akcija koje provodi žao mi je što dobar dio naše javnosti udrugu povezuje isključivo s istupima o potpomognutoj oplodnji i napadima na katoličku Crkvu. Napada se mučki i podmuklo jer se zna da crkva neće odgovoriti istom mjerom nego će okrenuti i drugi obraz. Mislila sam da su prošla vremena u kojima sam kao vjernica morala šutjeti i trpjeti uvrede i šikaniranja. Ovo sada je puno perfidinije, lukavije i gore.  A gdje su moja ljudska i vjernička prava? 
Tražilo se od posjetitelja Rodinog portala da potpišu peticiju o hitnom izglasavanju novog zakona  o potpomognitoj oplodnji, a da se na istom tom portalu ( niti na ijednom drugom mjestu) mogao pročitati prijedlog tog zakona. Znači trebali smo «bjanko» potpisati ono što nam je gospođa Rivoseki-Simić u Latinicama prepričavala. 
Drage Rode katolkinje pa gdje ste? Zašto šutite?

----------


## Mamita

Lidija, 
žao mi je što tako misliš i osjećaš ali mislim da u nekim stvarima ipak nisi u pravu. Jedna od stvari kojima se Udruga Roda bavi jesu i problemi liječenja nepolodnosti. Ukoliko se želiš učlaniti potpisuješ pristupnicu u koji stoji da se slažeš sa Statutom Udruge:

_5. zaštita reproduktivnih prava i reproduktivnog zdravlja

6. angažiranje u pomoći samohranim roditeljima, žrtvama nasilja, roditeljima djece s posebnim potrebama, osobama koje se bore s neplodnošću_ 

Znači ukoliko se ne slažeš ne potpisuješ.






> Ono što me svaki put odvrati od te odluke je vrlo arogantan i napadački stav udruge prema katoličkoj Crkvi kojoj pripadam, pa svaki takav stav doživljavam kao izravni napad na sebe


ne msiliš li da neki ljudi stavove Crkve smatraju izravnim napadom na sebe? Misliš li da je normalno uskratiti nekome pravo da bude roditelj? znaš li kakav je to borba? jesi li sam aiskusila liječenje od neplodnosti ili si sretno zanijela od prve? Znaš li što znači MPO? Koliko je daleko napredovala medicina? Bi li pristala odbiti medicinsku pomoć svome djetetu jer takva vrsta pomoći nije prirodna?






> Dobar dio članova udruge Roda i sami su katolici, neki od njih i praktični vjernici, pa me čudi njihova šutnja i pristajanje na ovakav govor mržnje.


Ne bi te trebalo čuditi jer ne slaže se svako sa stavovima crkve. crkva kao institucija nema nikakve veze s vjerom kao takvom. neki vjernici ne idu u crkvu jer je ne podržavaju kao instituciju.
Nisu svi vjernici katolici.
Uostalom nisi ni ti jedina u svojim stavovima.





> Zbog sveg dobrog što udruga čini za majke i djecu, zbog prekrasnih i korisnih akcija koje provodi žao mi je što dobar dio naše javnosti udrugu povezuje isključivo s istupima o potpomognutoj oplodnji i napadima na katoličku Crkvu


*Taj dobar dio javnosti od drveta ne vidi šumu* pa ni to nije za čuđenje. A takvi onda niti ne moraju znati za sve dobro što je Udruga napravila. Samo je stavr koliko je nešto što udruga napravi medicinski eksponirano. Dojenje recimo nije. A siguna sam da bi se našla masa ljudi koja ne odobrava produženo dojenje. Pa bi se opet pisalo...





> Mislila sam da su prošla vremena u kojima sam kao vjernica morala šutjeti i trpjeti uvrede i šikaniranja. Ovo sada je puno perfidinije, lukavije i gore


Zanimljivo, i ja sam to isto pomislila kad je skoro negdje crkva dala izjavu da su djeca začeta MPO bolesna, predodređena za psihobolesnike, stvar, sanjaju tunele, bijele ljude, preživljavaju smrt svoje braće i sestara i sl.





> Tražilo se od posjetitelja Rodinog portala da potpišu peticiju o hitnom izglasavanju novog zakona o potpomognitoj oplodnji, a da se na istom tom portalu ( niti na ijednom drugom mjestu) mogao pročitati prijedlog tog zakona. Znači trebali smo «bjanko» potpisati ono što nam je gospođa Rivoseki-Simić u Latinicama prepričavala


. 


*Izvoli:*

http://www.vlada.hr/Download/2004/09...0oplodnji&#39;

----------


## ivarica

> Tražilo se od posjetitelja Rodinog portala da potpišu peticiju o hitnom izglasavanju novog zakona  o potpomognitoj oplodnji, a da se na istom tom portalu ( niti na ijednom drugom mjestu) mogao pročitati prijedlog tog zakona. Znači trebali smo «bjanko» potpisati ono što nam je gospođa Rivoseki-Simić u Latinicama prepričavala.


ovo nije istina
u pozivu na potpis peticije na nasim stranicama:
http://www.roda.hr/apeli.php?ID=3
stoji link na Vladin prijedlog Zakona o MPO!

----------


## plavaa

> Tražilo se od posjetitelja Rodinog portala da potpišu peticiju o hitnom izglasavanju novog zakona  o potpomognitoj oplodnji, a da se na istom tom portalu ( niti na ijednom drugom mjestu) mogao pročitati prijedlog tog zakona. Znači trebali smo «bjanko» potpisati ono što nam je gospođa Rivoseki-Simić u Latinicama prepričavala.


Ja cu odgovoriti samo na ovaj dio, jer to jednostavno nije istina. Na stranici gdje se posjetitelji poticu da potpisu peticiju (link je ovdje) pise:



> Nacrt prijedloga Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji možete pročitati na internetskim stranicama Vlade Republike Hrvatske.


Tocno ovako kako sam citirala, sa linkom koji vodi na prijedlog Zakona. Dakle, svatko koga je zanimalo je isti mogao procitati i prouciti prije potpisivanja peticije.

----------


## plavaa

Ups, dok sam ja ovo svoje napisala, link se pojavio vec 2 puta. Zao mi je, nisam vidjela  :/

----------

> dobar dio naše javnosti udrugu povezuje isključivo s istupima o potpomognutoj oplodnji i napadima na katoličku Crkvu. Napada se mučki i podmuklo jer se zna da crkva neće odgovoriti istom mjerom nego će okrenuti i drugi obraz.


Ja nisam članica Udruge. Nisam se učlanila i sigurno još neko vrijeme neću, ali ne iz ovih nego iz nekih svojih razloga koji nisu bitni za ovu priču.
Smatram se vjernicom, odgovjena sam u katoličkoj vjeri, ali to me ne sprečava da imam itekako kritički stav o Crkvi kao instituciji, pogotovo po pitanju MPO, da abortus, homoseksualce i tisuću drugih stvari ne spominjem.
Smatram da u Crkvi ima i dobrog, i da se nažalost to dobro rjeđe gleda, ne samo ovdje, nego i u ostalim medijima - ako netko radi kako treba nitko ga neće hvalit, naravno da će tražit dodatne greške.

Ali se nikako ne mogu složit s tobom oko činjenice da Crkva okreće drugi obraz.

Ako hoćeš poslat ću ti na mail njihov letak u kojem se djeca rođena putem MPO nazivaju 'stvarima', što je itekako pogodilo cure koje su vjernice a moraju ići na MPO.
Pa kad je došlo do reakcije od strane hrpe ljudi koji isto tako nisu članovi udruge, kao i od samih Roda, njihovo okretanje drugog obraza se svelo na nove ispade njihovog doktora 'stručnjaka' koji je za MPO djecu izjavio da su rođeni 'iz zločina'... :D  :D Ma bravo, ako se tako okreće drugi obraz ja bi trebala do sad već bit serijski ubojica

Dakle x roditelja na ovom svijetu su zločinci, griješili su u svom životu prije, ševili navodno na sve strane i zato 'zaradili kaznu' da su neplodni.

To možeš probat reć mojoj frendici, koja ima 22 godine o probleme sa štitnjačom, koja je nećakinja istaknutog svećenika, i koja je konačno, nakon mukotrpnog truda, trudna nakon jednog spontanog pobačaja prije dvije godine, do kojeg je bila dvije godine u braku i bezuspješno pokušavala začeti. NJM joj je bio prvi i jedini seksualni partner. 

Za razliku od nje, nemam namjeru ovdje otkrit koliko sam ih imala prije MMa, ali po toj logici Crkve i mojim grijesima bi ja trebala bit 'kažnjena', a ne ona, pogotovo obzirom da je moje prvo dijete začeto prije braka, koji k tome još nije ozakonjen crkveno, nego samo u općini.

A kako mi se čini i po ovoj trudnoći koja mi je pri kraju, izgleda da sam jednostavno izuzetno plodna - 07.10 prošle godine smo rekli 'ajmo napravit bebu', 08.10 smo imali odnos, deset dana kasnije test je pokazao željeni plus.

Ne mogu ni zamislit kako je curama s MPO, čak i nevjernicama, kad čitaju izjave pojedinih svećenika o MPO, kamoli onima koje se smatraju vjernicama, praktičnim, idu u crkvu, mole Boga da konačno dobiju svoje dijete - ako se meni povraća kad tako nešto pročitam.

A ti bi malo više razumijevanja od strane njih, i nas koje ih gledamo i čitamo kako to prolaze, za one koji ih osuđuju i otvaraju maltene lov na vještice...Malo morgen.

A gospođa Rivoseki-Simić...Da sam ja na njenom mjestu ne bi ni najavljivala moguće tužbe nakon prvog protesta, samo bi je jedan dan zaprimili.

----------


## zrinka

lidija je napisala kako se osjeca, a osjecaj ne moze biti ne pravi....
ima li ona razloga ili ne tako osjecati, to je drugo pitanje....

ja ne zelim puno pisati o ovome, jer mi je tema jako bolna, i nikad ne izrodi na dobro sto god se o tome pise, pogovoto na forumu, koji je nezahvalni medij...

ali mogu reci da sam se i ja ponekad osjecala kao sto lidija sad pise...
a posto smo demokratsko drustvo, onda valjda svako ima pravo iznijeti svoje misljenje i svoj stav o necemu....

bojim se da ovaj topic ne postane prevruci, jednostavno, ovo su stvari koje ulaze u bazicne vrijednosti osobe i o njima nema diskusija....
svatko ima svoj svjetonazor i tesko razumije svjetonazor onog drugog, ali eto, ja trazim bar postovanje prema drugacijem svjetonazoru....

----------

Samo da nadodam i posebno naglasim - kao ne-član udruge, *OVO JE  ISKLJUČIVO MOJ OSOBNI STAV*, kojeg vučem za sobom još od srednje škole prije deset godina.

Rimokatoličke srednje škole.

Koju su vodile časne sestre.

S kojima smo slobodno diskutirali i MPO i slične teme bez osude i bez straha od njihove reakcije.

Pogađate, u drugoj državi, od koje smo mi mentalitetom udaljeni svjetlosnim godinama.

----------


## Mukica

Lidija... Ja neznam kaj drugo da ti velim, osim da gledas stvar samo sa svoje strane.

Spominjes rijeci poput "pljuvački stav udruge prema katoličkoj Crkvi", a ne spominjes isti takav stav Crkve prema djeci zacetoj potpomognutom oplodnjom.

Mogu samo zakljuciti da si licemjerna... 

Ja isto pripadam katolickoj crkvi, ali mislim da se ista ne treba mijesati u stvari koje s naukom nemaju veze. 

Clanovi HBK-a bi se, kad mene pitas, trebali malo pozabavit zlostavljanom djecom, nasiljem u obitelji, pa onda svim onim friskim sranjima u Karitsaovom domu u Brezovici, pedofilima u svojim krugovima i da dalje ne nabrajam.
Umjesto da se usmjere na probleme koje imaju kod sebe doma, oni su se sjetili ic pometat pred tudjim pragovima. Nek prvo doma pociste pa ce onda steci kredibilitet da drugima govore kako trebaju zivjeti i kako se ponasati.

Osim toga, cijel im jebrosura znanstveno neutemeljena i kaj da opce mislis o nekom ko zagovara njihovu stvar i govori da je biblija jedina prava medicinska knjiga... I to ljecnik. Koji ljeci Biblijom. Fakinganblivbl. Sacuvaj me Boze takvih ljecnika.

imam jos puno togaza reci na ovu temu, al nemem vremena... moram raditi.

----------


## mendula

Ah, djeco draga, mnogo je nerazumijevanja i djelomičnog uvida u stvarnost i s jedne i s druge strane. I od onih koji su za MPO u svim oblicima, i od onih koji govore u ime KC. Meni to najviše bode oči. I previše netaktičnosti. I previše ratobornosti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

mendula, potpisujem skroz.

----------


## lidija_33

znate sta mi je najjace ( ili mozda najtuznije) : one clanice Vase cijenjene udruge koje misle kao ja pisu mi na pp i podrzavaju me. krasna sloboda kad ljudi koji misle drugacije ne osjecaju dovoljno slobode da to i kazu. to sam i prije primjetila kod Roda, promice se samo jedno misljenje i samo jedan sustav vrijednosti. a tko se ne slaze ili nek suti ili nek se isclani, a kako vidim i takvih je puno...steta zbog toliko dobra koje ova udruga cini. ja sigurno ne mogu biti clan udruge koja napada ono sto je meni sveto. i kako je tek licemjeran clanak u povodu smrti Svetog Oca na portalu: pa pogazeno je sve za sto se on zalagao, al tko to uopce zna i koga briga?? i zato Roda necu biti.

----------


## mendula

Ti koji ti pišu na pp imaju pravo da svoje mišljenje javno kažu i odgovornost da ga javno brane. To što to ne rade mogao bi biti grijeh propusta. Propuštaju, naime, da se čuje to mišljenje pa da netko o njemu i porazmisli. Skrivaju se u sakristiju.
A ti, nemoj zbog strasti u ovoj razmjeni mišljenja, zanemariti 


> sveg dobrog što udruga čini za majke i djecu, zbog prekrasnih i korisnih akcija koje provodi


i ubuduće pamtiti samo ovu svađu. Podrži ono s čime se slažeš, a ostalo argumentirano kritiziraj, pa možda nešto i promijeniš kako misliš da bi trebalo.

----------


## Mamita

> to sam i prije primjetila kod Roda, promice se samo jedno misljenje i samo jedan sustav vrijednosti. a tko se ne slaze ili nek suti ili nek se isclani, a kako vidim i takvih je puno



ni to nije istina jer govorim iz vlastitog iskustva.
rodu ne čine istomišljenici po svemu.
isto kao što ni crkvu ne čine istomišljenici po svemu.

----------


## Mukica

pa ak se mene pita ni ne moras bit roda... svako zna sto je najbolje za njega osobno... i moze li on uciniti nesto korisno i konstruktivno svojim angazmanom ili ce samo stajati sa strane i vrebati di ce udariti na one koji nesto rade 

sve ostalo sto roda cini nije ti ni malo vazno u odnosu na zakon o MPO

kao da je to jedino cime se roda bavi

bavi se s jos tisucu divnih malih stvari...

oda gura sitne kockice sanjajuci o tome kako ce ta snaga sitnih malih stvari pomaknuti djelic svijeta u kojem zivimo i donjeti neke promjene od koje ce sve gradjanke RH, bile one katolicke il neke druge vjere, imati koristi

i zato mene bas briga jel ces ti bit roda ili ne
ja ocu

jer sam uvjrena da je roda na pravom putu i zato jer mislim da sitna skretanja ne remete pravac kretanja

----------


## lidija_33

zakonu nisam vidjela i zato se ispričavam.
Zanimljivo je i znakovito kako  mi članice Vaše cijenjene udruge koje misle kao ja šalju privatne (osobne) poruke potpore. Zašto one imaju tu potrebu kad ste Vi jedna demokratična udruga koja poštuje ljudska prava i poštuje pravo svakog čovjeka da misli drugačije? Zašto? Zašto nemaju hrabrosti javno izreći svoje mišljenje? Je li u Vašoj udruzi stranačka stega? Registrirani ste kao apolitična udruga. Je li to baš tako? Mislim da su stavovi udruge vrlo blizu stavovima određenih političkih krugova kojima «smrdi» sve što je hrvatsko, a posebno katoličko. A sve je kao u svijetu super i od svega smo mi kao udaljeni «svjetlosnim godinama», zar ne?
Koliko je Vas stvarno pročitalo sporni preklopnik o MPO koji tako zdušno napadate. Crkva ne tvrdi da je dijete stvar. To su lažna PODMETANJA I VAĐENJE STVARI IZ KONTEKSTA.. O tome svjedoči i zaključni dio preklopnika gdje izrijekom piše: "Povjerovali smo tome i shvatili da dijete nikako ne može biti stvar, već neponovljivi i jedinstveni Božji dar kojeg ni jedan čovjek ne može dati. Odluku o darivanju tog neprocjenjivog dara donosi samo Bog, a mi smo postali Njegovi prijatelji i suradnici."
Koliko je Vas stvarno pročitalo izvješće sa predavanja u organizaciji Hrvatskog katoličkog liječničkog društva? Ili ste pročitali ili čuli ono što kažu mediji kojima je u opisu radnog mjesta napadati Crkvu gdje god i kad god se može. I izvlačiti iz arhive svako toliko svećenike pedofile.  Kao da u svakom žitu nema korova. Zar ćemo zato što je neki čovjek ubio nekog drugog zaključiti da su svi ljudi ubojice?
A «liječnik koji liječi Biblijom» uopće nije iznio službeni stav Crkve, on čak nije ni član Hrvatskog katoličkog liječničkog društva, oni su ga samo pozvali da održi predavanje i kaže svoje mišljenje, to Crkva uporno ponavlja ali nitko ne sluša. Svi vrlo izvadiše stvari iz konteksta i udri...A ono što iznosi gđa Rivoseki Simić jest službeni stav udruge Roda.
Zašto ne kažete koliko vam je članova napustilo udrugu zbog ovakvih rigidnih stavova udruge prema Crkvi? Zašto? 
A gospođa koja govori o neplodnosti kao Božjoj kazni  i još kaže da je vjernica: kao vjernica trebala bi znati da Bog ne kažnjava, nikada, nikog. I voli sve ljude. 
I djecu nastalu u postupku MPO. Voli i Rode. 
I ja se neću skrivati iza nadimka. Hrvatska je, hvala Bogu, slobodna zemlja u kojoj svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje pa makar bio i vjernik i katolik. Zovem se Lidija Blagojević, profesorica sam iz Osijeka

----------


## emanuel

Draga Lidija_33

Ja u ovoj cjeloj prici ne mogu i ne zelim nikoga napadati, dobro znam o cemu pises jer i sama se ponekad osjecam kao i ti. I meni se neke stvari cine blizima a neke isto tako i daljima.

Pitanja koja mi padaju na pamet su vrlo teska, jer eto u nezavidnom sam polozaju i moram svjesno odluciti da li za mene potpomognuta oplodnja znaci grijeh ili ne. Iskreno, ja ne mogu reci da mi se takva pitanja namecu od izdavanja brosure od strane KC ili od trenutka kada je Udruga izrekla svoj stav vezano za tu problematiku.
To su pitanja i nedoumice koje nosim u sebi od kada sam saznala da najvjerovatnije necu moci zaceti djete prirodnim putem.

To je MOJA borba i jos uvijek ne znam kako bi razmisljala o tome. S jedne strane tu je velika zelja za djetetom a s druge strane volja Bozja koju prihvacam.

Jedino sto mogu  napraviti je uzdati se u Boziju providnost i kako sam vec na stotine puta rekla i napisala - kako Bog da. Jer moje misljenje je da ja mogu ici na pokusaj IVF-a koliko god hocu puta ali na koncu Bog je taj koji ce reci zadnju, koji ce udahnuti novi zivot.

Ja svoju vjeru prozivljavam duboko i znam da Bog nije taj s kojim se moze kalkulirati, odrediti nesto pomocu matemacke formule ili odrediti da li je nesto ispravno ili ne na temelju nekog clanka zakona i sl.
Istinu trazimu u sebi - pa makar to traganje trajalo jako dugo, na kocu mozda i nedođemo do cilja koji momentalno zelimo ali vjerujem da cemo doci do mozda jos necega veceg i vjecnog.  :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## bb

U potpunosti potpisujem Anči i Mukicu. Ja pripadam katoličkoj crkvi, nisam u Rodama i vjerovatno neću biti, jer smatram da su članice one koje se tome mogu puno bolje posvetiti i koje su u tome mnogo uspješnije nego što bih ja to bila - by the way mislim da su sve divne i znam da i to nije nekada lako biti. Puno puta se ne slažem s nečim na forumu napišem ili ne, pa nije ni to najvažnije, najvažnije je da se sve slažemo oko jednog i da nam je cilj jedno - bezuvjetna briga i zdravlje za djecu i nama bližnjih.   :Love:  
Što se tiče raznih mišljenja, naravno da o njima možemo ARGUMENTIRANO raspravljati, ali molim vas stavovi crkve o umjetnoj oplodnji?! Možda u neko drugo vrijeme, ali danas..? Pa tu je medicina i sve drage žene koje bi ljubav dale djece, a ne mogu? One su jedine koje o tome mogu raspravljati, a one koje u tome vjera sprečava, pa nitko ih ne tjera, zar ne? :/ 
A o licemjernosti bismo mogli ...npr. krštenje djece - odbijanje krštenja Ivaniševićeve djevojčice? Moje dijete je kršteno u crkvi, a MM i ja nismo vjenčani...onda? Netko može, a netko ne? 
Crkva bi trebala malo više brinuti o beskućnicima, djeci bez roditelja i još kojekakvoj sirotinji, koja npr. nije nikada vidjela more, jer ak netko ne zna Crkva ima puno krasnih imanja duž Jadranske obale...
I neću dalje - kao što rekoh Rode su već prije mene napisale krasno i jasno :D  :D  :D

----------


## anchie76

> I neću dalje - kao što rekoh Rode su već prije mene napisale krasno i jasno :D  :D  :D


Samo bih napomenula da su te clanice Rode napisale svoje *osobne stavove i misljenja*..  Nijedan post ovdje nije sluzbeni odgovor udruge.

----------


## bb

Ma naravno, nije mi se dalo imenovati, pa sam napisla Rode, isprika svima ak su krivo shvatili.  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

Da. To sam zaboravila napomenuti.

Sve sto sam ja napisala moje je osobno misljenje i ne odrazava stavove udruge.

----------


## mendula

Dakle, forumašice i forumaši, mislim da su informacije koje Lidija navodi u zadnjem postu vrijedne pozornosti. Informirajmo se prije nego tresnemo "argument".

----------


## Natasa30

> Zanimljivo je i znakovito kako  mi članice Vaše cijenjene udruge koje misle kao ja šalju privatne (osobne) poruke potpore. Zašto one imaju tu potrebu kad ste Vi jedna demokratična udruga koja poštuje ljudska prava i poštuje pravo svakog čovjeka da misli drugačije? Zašto? Zašto nemaju hrabrosti javno izreći svoje mišljenje?



A zast to pitas nas tj sve clanove Rode? To moras pitati njih tj te clanice koje ti se javljaju na pp.

I nasa udruga je CIJENJENA. Ono sto je Roda napravila u Hr i za koliko se stvari izborila, jos niko nije napravio. I kad ti nama napadas udrugu to ti je po meni isti osjecaj koji ti imas kad neko nesto kaze protiv crkve pa je ti ides braniti. E pa tako i mi branim nasu udrugu i sve njene clanice i clanove.


Meni u zivotu je samo sveta moja familija a sve ostalo je na drugom mjestu a crkva mi je na dalekom mjestu ali to ne znaci da pljujem po njoj nego se jednostavno ne slazem s nekim njenim stavovima.

----------


## nela

Evo Lidija, ja sam vjernica i katolkinja koja se ni najmanje ne osjeća ugrožena zbog  odnosa udruge Roda prema katoličkoj Crkvi! Dapače, osjećam se vrlo ugroženom i poniženom   zbog stavova Crkve o pitanjima MPO, pobačaja, kontracepcije i  seksualnosti uopće, 
a tvoju konstataciju  


> Mislim da su stavovi udruge vrlo blizu stavovima određenih političkih krugova kojima «smrdi» sve što je hrvatsko, a posebno katoličko


 smatram nedopustivom, sramotnom i opasnom. 
 Zamisli kako se tek osjećaju ateisti,  ne-katolici, ne- Hrvati?!!

----------


## davorka

Ovo što ću napisati isto je moj osobni stav.
Ne moraju svi kojima je udruga RODA simpatična i misle da je na nekom području puno napravila biti njeni članovi. Njeni članovi su oni koji pročitaju Statut i prihvaćaju njegove odredbe.
Mene ponekad boli kako neki ljudi koji su vjernici zaista ne žele neke stvari vidjeti, kao što je netko prije napisao vjera je jedno a KC kao institucija nešto drugo. Može čovjek vjerovati a da isto tako realno gleda na neke postupke dužnosnika KC koji nisu u redu pa čak i da im se suprostavi. Netko je rekao da "u svakom žitu ima kukolja" i da je to samo "kap u moru". Meni se čini nekako u zadnje vrijeme jako puno tih kapi. A ipak ne vjerujem da je baš sve što piše u medijima netočno.
I malo mi smeta što se stalno izvlači kako su prošla vremena kad se moralo skrivati i šutjeti o vjeri. Imam puno prijatelja i članova obitelji koji su vjernici, nikad se nitko nije skrivao, slavili smo svi zajedno sve vjerske blagdane.

----------


## bb

> Dakle, forumašice i forumaši, mislim da su informacije koje Lidija navodi u zadnjem postu vrijedne pozornosti. Informirajmo se prije nego tresnemo "argument".


Mislim da je svaki post na forumu vrijedan pozornosti, da to ne mislim ne bih ni sudjelovala u ovom topicu. Mislim da smo dobro informirani o stavovima crkve o mnogočemu, a ne samo o umjetnoj oplodnji, naravno u sferama osobnih interesa i naravno da svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. Moram reći da dotični Latinicu nisam gledala, ali i nakon pročitanih informacija koje Lidija navodi ostajem pri svojem stavu, iako mislim da danas mediji katastrofalno i senzacionalistički pišu. Mislim da crkva ima upitan stav o mnogočemu i da smo mi tu da to probamo mijenjati.  :Kiss:

----------


## renata

lidija, o ovakvim stvarima je tesko raspravljati argumentima. jer su neka stajalista dovoljno udaljena da se nikad nece pribliziti. nikad se nekome tko ima dijete iz mpo nece moci objasniti da je ista vezano uz to dijete zlo, a s druge strane se nekome kome je svaka oplodjena stanica = covjek, nece moci pribliziti stav da je u redu da bude zamrznuta i cekati godinama, mozda i zauvijek.
kad god se pokrene rasprava na tu temu, mora biti teska, i mora biti nerjesiva. mora boljeti, obje strane.

zbog toga je najbolje da se takve rasprave na ovakvom mediju kao sto je forum niti ne vode. jer nemaju izgleda da nesto dobro iz njih izadje. ako treba raspravljati, bas jucer, prekjucer sam cula nesto sto mi se cinilo kao jedina mogucnost - da roda raspravi s hbk uz profesionalnog moderatora (vec smo imali na jednoj skupstini tu moderatoricu, jako je uspjesno vodila rapravu).

ono sto i meni kao predstavniku udruge smeta, je da mediji jedva cekaju svaku temu u kojoj su ljudi jadni, povrijedjeni, ljuti - ali najbolje kad je s druge strane neki veliki protivnik. a jako malo ili nista imaju zanimanja za sve nase afirmativne akcije koje bi roditeljima itekako koristile.
mediji su oni koji su izvukli pricu s mpo ispred svih drugih rodinih prica, a ne roda. da nije u pitanju crkva s druge strane, onda bi problemi mpo s kojima se nase cure susrecu i jako im je tesko, ostali u medijima skoro pa ispod tepiha kao i druge teme - porod, dojenje, odvajanje djece od roditelja...

ima ljudi koji jednostavno nisu u stanju kvalitetno raspravljati. a ovaj forum je otvoren svima tko god hoce nesto napisati. i onda su takvi nekim svojim prejakim postom u stanju pokvariti svaku raspravu, pogotovo kod takvih tema u kojima se mnogi osjecaju povrijedjeno. zato molim sve, da jednostavno o ovome vise ne raspravljate na forumu.

zao mi je i zbog cura iz mpo kojima zaista ne treba jos jedna rasprava, zao mi je i zbog katolika koji vole i cijene crkvu.

nijedna generalizacija nije dobra, zbog generalizacija i etiketiranja se i vode ratovi. pa tako nije u redu da se prema icemu odnosi na taj nacin: prema rodi, prema crkvi, prema katolicima, prema ateistima...
probajmo svi naci u bilo cemu nesto dobro, korisno i vrijedno za sto cemo se zakaciti vise nego oko loseg, i u rodi i u crkvi. nije bas tako tesko.

----------


## Gost 1

Postoji kvalitetan prijedlog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji su podržali svi čimbenici relevantni za donošenje Zakona. I to baš svi-Vlada (pa zašto bi ga inače predložila!), oporba (valjda bi se, da ga ne smatra dobrim, protiv prijedloga pobunila), nevladine udruge (koje su sudjelovale u njegovom donošenju svojim primjedbama, od kojih su neke i prihvaćene), liječnici (pisali su ga najbolji stručnjaci s područja reproduktivne medicine u RH, prijedlog je prije predstavljanja javnosti  poslan na uvid  svim centrima Humane reprodukcije u Hrvatskoj) i pacijenti. 
Predsjednica Povjerenstva čiji je zadatak bio za potrebe Ministstarstva zdravstva ovaj prijedlog sastaviti, je dr. Dubravka Šimonović, sada Predsjednica Bioetičkog povjerenstva Vijeća Europe.
Vrlo sam vrlo ponosna zbog članstva u udruzi, čiji su prijedlozi i primjedbe prijedlogu Zakona dijelom uvršteni u konačni Vladin prijedlog od 30. rujna 2004. Dakle, i Vlada RH na taj je način potvrdila kompetenciju Udruge na području sagledavanja problematike medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.
Nitko osim HBK; ali nitko, niti iz Vlade, niti iz oporbe, niti od liječnika, niti pacijenata nije o ovom prijedlogu rekao ni jednu lošu riječ, prijedlog koji je VEĆ DOSTAVLJEN ZASTUPNICIMA NA UVAJANJE, doslovce im je uzet iz ruke i povučen, jer se ipak jedna, ali samo jedna društvena skupina usprotivila njegovom donošenju, ne birajući pri tom sredstva i služeći se neistinama.
Najjača u hijerarhiji Katoličke Crkve, Hrvatska Biskupska Konferencija nije poslušala čak ni stavove svog savjetodavnog tijela "Justitie et pax", koje je prema MPO zauzelo daleko blaži stav, upozoravajući na potrebu opreza pri tehnološkom zahvaćanju u ljudski organizam, o čemu i ovaj Prijedlog zakona i te kako vodi računa.
Psihijatri javno upozoravaju da su neki od roditelja djece začete u MPO postupcima, radi javnog linča HBK, gdje su proglašeni ubojicama 285.000 zametaka, potražili njihovu stručnu pomoć. 
To što  istog trena sva relevantna struka-društvo reproduktivnih ginekologa, predsjednici društava svih ginekoloških subspecijalizacija Hrvatskog liječničkog društva, te predstojnici najvećih Klinika u RH demantira tu i slične tvrdnje (npr. onu vrlo interesantnu kako je neplodnost povezana sa protuprirodnim životom) očito nije dovoljno.
Opet naglašavam: vrlo sam ponosna sam što sam član Udruge koja je, u skladu sa svojim Statutom, u  kome se zalaže za zaštitu reproduktivnog prava i reproduktivnog zdravlja, te angažiranje u pomoći osobama koje se bore s neplodnošću, zatražila od HBK javnu ispriku zbog laži da je neplodnost posljedica nemoralnog ponašanja, da se u RH eksperimentira sa zamecima začetih uz pomoć MPO postupaka i da je MPO postupcima ubijeno 285.000 djece.
15.000 obitelji s djecom začetom u MPO postupcima, još približno 1.500 koliko ih je trenutno na liječenju, te njihovi liječnici ispriku nisu dobili.
Da li se HBK trebala ispričati, procijenit će građani, naime stavovi HBK objavljivani su u medijima, građani su ih imali prilike čuti.
Velik je utjecaj HBK na vjernike, ali zato imaju i veliku obavezu govoriti istinu. 
Prijedlog Zakona povučen je iz procedure prije 6 mjeseci-u RH 450 parova s medicinskom indikacijom potrebe za donacijom jajne/spolne stanice/zametka već 6 mjeseci čeka kraj svojim mukama, a reproduktivna dob im prolazi.
Nadam se da dana 25. ožujka 2005. u 15.000 obitelji koje su usrećila djeca začeta postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, nije kupljen "Večernji list". 
Tog se dana dr. Valentin Pozaić, novozaređeni biskup,  u članku  zanimljivog naslova "Dijete može doći i na nedostojan način" javnosti obratio slijedećom porukom
"Ako hvalimo i uzdižemo identitet i dostojanstvo djeteta, zar ćemo hvaliti i nedostojne načine, ili čak zločin, po kojemu je neko dijete pozvano u život?"
Dakle sav trud uzalud...
Ne 3, ni 73 gostovanja u "Latinici" i ukazivanja na strašnu pogrešku koju čine, ne bi izgleda mogla odvratiti biskupe od ovakve retorike.
Dr Pozaić u ovom je članku ipak amnestirao djecu-nije ih proglasio djecom s psihofizičkim poteškoćama, ali roditelji i liječnici i dalje ostaju zločinci.
Ovima drugima savjetujem neka promijene zanimanje, potraže usluge kolega estetskih kirurga radi nužne promjene identiteta i emigriraju u zemlju s kojom nemamo potpisan ugovor o ekstradikciji-mogao bi ih tražiti Interpol-zbog teškog zločina usrećivanja 15.000 obitelji.
A roditelji...oni neka jednostavno uživaju u svojoj djeci.

Pokušala sam, ali doista nisam našla mjesto... 



> Dobar dio članova udruge Roda i sami su katolici, neki od njih i praktični vjernici, pa me čudi njihova šutnja i *pristajanje na ovakav govor* *mržnje*.


...nisam našla mjesto gdje se bilo koja članica udruge "Roda" služi govorom mržnje.
Zato molim forumašice da mi pomognu u traženju...

----------

Svaka čast na odgovoru, draga moja, to je sve što ti ja mogu reć... :D

----------


## lidac2004

Lidija,zasto ne pitas cure sa potpomognute kako se one osjecaju kada Crkva govori govori svakakve stvari o njima?

----------


## lidija_33

Crkva govori za svoje članove, njima se obraća, nikom drugom!!!! Na nikog se naputci Crkve ne odnose nego samo na njezine vjernike, pa valjda ima pravo njima se obraćati. Roda isto svojim članovima predlaže i obraća se, zar ne, i nudi peticiju i poziva na akcije.

----------


## lidija_33

[
sve ostalo sto roda cini nije ti ni malo vazno u odnosu na zakon o MPO

kao da je to jedino cime se roda bavi

bavi se s jos tisucu divnih malih stvari...

oda gura sitne kockice sanjajuci o tome kako ce ta snaga sitnih malih stvari pomaknuti djelic svijeta u kojem zivimo i donjeti neke promjene od koje ce sve gradjanke RH, bile one katolicke il neke druge vjere, imati koristi

i zato mene bas briga jel ces ti bit roda ili ne
ja ocu
nisi fer, ja sam pohvalila i cijenim sve što Rode rade, nisi pažljivo čitala...
zbog svega dobroga ja sam htjela biti Roda, ali preko ovoga ne mogu prijeći...

jer sam uvjrena da je roda na pravom putu i zato jer mislim da sitna skretanja ne remete pravac kretanja[/quote]

----------


## Gost 1

U 15.000 obitelji u Hrvatskoj žive djeca začeta postupkom medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.
Bolest ne bira, pa je i među tim ljudima približno 80% vjernika katoličke vjeroispovjesti.
Prema nauku vjere, medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja je etički neprihvatliiva (na globalnoj razini), a na razini HBK je i zločin.
Kad bi 80% roditelja ovih 15.000 djevojčica i dječaka poslušalo nauk vjere kojoj pripadaju, 12.000 djece u RH nikada se ne bi rodilo. 
Tužno.
I istinito.

----------


## Eowyn

> Vrlo sam vrlo ponosna zbog članstva u udruzi, čiji su prijedlozi i primjedbe prijedlogu Zakona dijelom uvršteni u konačni Vladin prijedlog od 30. rujna 2004.


i ja isto
a ponosna sam i na tebe, draga Gost, jer si progovorila u ime svih nas

----------


## Janoccka

> Drage Rode katolkinje pa gdje ste? Zašto šutite?


Ja ne smatram da sam ja manje vjernik od bilo koga tko ide redovito u crkvu i podupire sve službene stavove katoličke crkve. Ako želim slušati politiziranje onda gledam sabor, ako se trebam liječiti odem kod liječnika, a od crkve očekujem nešto sasvim drugo. Rodine akcije (a pogotovo ove vezane za umjetnu oplodnju) ne doživljavam kao globalni napad na katoličku crkvu i katoličanstvo već kao reakciju na ono za što i ja smatram da se crkva ne bi trebala miješati. Umjetna oplodnja je po meni pitanje dvoje ljudi koji žele dijete, a ne vjere i crkve. 
I zaista nemam namjeru opravdavati ni svoju vjeru, ni sebe, ni način na koji razmišljam, ali eto, osjećala sam se prozvanom!

----------


## tanja14

nama koji nazalost nemamo tu srecu da zatrudnimo prirodnim putem i kojima je mpo jedina nada, i ovako nam je tesko ponekad nositi se sa tim problemom. mislim da nam nije potreban pritisak i prozivanja bilo od strane crkve ili samog drustva. 
situacija u kojoj se nalazimo je i samo po sebi teska, ne treba nam je dodatno otezavati.
oni ljudi koji su roditelji znaju sta je to sreca i zadovoljstvo kad kraj sebe gledas malo zlato kako raste.
pa zasto onda optuzivati nas koji to isto zelimo osjetiti i doziviti? 
sta smo mi nesto drukciji pa ne zasluzujemo osjetiti kako je biti roditelj i svoju ljubav djeliti sa djetetom?
nama treba samo potpora i razumjevanje drustva a najmanje nam treba osudjivanje.
i ako nam ne mozete dati potporu i snagu pa i utjehu da stoprije postanemo roditelji , onda nam nemojte ni otezavati da to sami postignemo.

----------


## plavaa

> Crkva govori za svoje članove, njima se obraća, nikom drugom!!!! Na nikog se naputci Crkve ne odnose nego samo na njezine vjernike, pa valjda ima pravo njima se obraćati.


Naravno da se ima pravo obracati svojim clanovima, no onda bi to trebala ciniti u crkvama! Na mjestima gdje se okupljaju njezini clanovi i oni kojima rijec Crkve znaci nesto. Ne u medijima, ne preko javnosti (pod mediji ne mislim na katolicke casopise ili radio-postaje - svatko tko to kupuje ili slusa cini to jer zeli i to je ok). I posebno *ne utjecati stetno na zakon koji ljudima omogucuje da postanu roditelji* ... Ne zenama koje gore od zelje za djetetom reci da su gresnice, da su zle, i da im je ovo kazna... 

... jer to utjece i tebe, i mene, i svaku zenu koja zivi u Hrvatskoj, bila ona RMK vjere, islamske, ili ateistica. 

Ukoliko ja zelim ici na MPO jer drugacije ne mogu dobiti dijete, svecenik me ne moze sprijeciti i odgovoriti od toga, iako, ako mu se obratim, ima svako pravo to uciniti. ZAKON me moze sprijeciti. A to nije fer.

Apsolutno podrzavam Crkvu kad iznosi svoje stajaliste i kad utjece s neke moralne strane na zivote svojih sljedbenika, onih koji dolaze u crkvu, svecenicima po pomoc, savjet. No protiv sam toga da se trudi da na drzavnoj razini utjece na stvari, a kamoli da se petlja u zakone... 

Clanica sam Rode. Rimokatolicke vjere. I ovo je moj stav, s kojim se ne mora slagati nitko drugi u Udruzi i nije sluzbeni stav Udruge..

----------


## ivarica

editirani postovi o gotovini
naime, mi ovdje vise volimo amex, karmen, stara, ova nevidljiva je za tebe

----------


## ankika

kao prvo da kod nas vlada "stranacka stega" ne bi od nas imala ovoliko razlicitih postova i skoro sam umrla od smjeha na ovakvu tvoju izjavu - kada bi samo znala koliko dogovora i razlcitih prijedloga i misljenja padaju prilikom dogovaranja i najbanalnijih stvari kada dogovaramo nase akcije i planiramo kako cemo ih realizirati

pod broj dva mislim da je tvoja namjera iz tvojih postova - bez obzira na tvoja duboka uvjerenja -  nije ni najmanje bila u katolickom duhu - ja sam ju dozivjela kao cisto provokatorsku kako za rodu tako i za sve one kojima je MPO jedina nada da postanu roditelji 

i mislim da si svojim postovima dobila i previse paznje nego sto to ovim postovima zasluzujes - pa se ti ljuti - al' to je moje misljenje

oko mpo&crkve ti je Gost prekrasno odgovorila i ne bi zeljela tu nista nadodavat - samo tu ponovno procitaj njene postove

pod broj tri - stalno naglasavas to da ti ne zelis biti roda - ok ne vidim da te itko tjera na to i uopce te ne shvacam - ova kugla zemaljska (a i sire) ti je potpuno slobodna - da si nades drustvo koje ti u potunosti odgovara i s kojima ces moci, ja se nadam, raditi barem imalo dobrih stvari kao sto to rade sve ove rode koje stalno u svojim postovima zelis lazno diskriminirati

inace za tvoju informaciju sam ponosna sto sam roda i to jos katolkinja (koja ne suti) a ovo gore su moji osobni stavovi   :Smile:

----------


## Nina

> Naravno da se ima pravo obracati svojim clanovima, no onda bi to trebala ciniti u crkvama! Na mjestima gdje se okupljaju njezini clanovi i oni kojima rijec Crkve znaci nesto. Ne u medijima, ne preko javnosti (pod mediji ne mislim na katolicke casopise ili radio-postaje - svatko tko to kupuje ili slusa cini to jer zeli i to je ok). I posebno ne utjecati stetno na zakon koji ljudima omogucuje da postanu roditelji ... Ne zenama koje gore od zelje za djetetom reci da su gresnice, da su zle, i da im je ovo kazna... 
> 
> ... jer to utjece i tebe, i mene, i svaku zenu koja zivi u Hrvatskoj, bila ona RMK vjere, islamske, ili ateistica. 
> 
> Ukoliko ja zelim ici na MPO jer drugacije ne mogu dobiti dijete, svecenik me ne moze sprijeciti i odgovoriti od toga, iako, ako mu se obratim, ima svako pravo to uciniti. ZAKON me moze sprijeciti. A to nije fer. 
> 
> Apsolutno podrzavam Crkvu kad iznosi svoje stajaliste i kad utjece s neke moralne strane na zivote svojih sljedbenika, onih koji dolaze u crkvu, svecenicima po pomoc, savjet. No protiv sam toga da se trudi da na drzavnoj razini utjece na stvari, a kamoli da se petlja u zakone... 
> 
> Clanica sam Rode. Rimokatolicke vjere. I ovo je moj stav, s kojim se ne mora slagati nitko drugi u Udruzi i nije sluzbeni stav Udruge..


 Plavaa,potpuno se slazem s tobom! Ja nisam Roda,al sam katolkinja koja ide svake nedjelje na misu  :Smile:   Ja mislim da je strasno,ako nedaj Boze,nebudemo mogli imati dijete i jedino rjesenje bi bila MPO da moram imati griznju savjesti,osjecati se lose jer cinim nesto s cim se Crkva ne
slaze.Ja mislim da su to stavovi pojedinaca,obicnih ljudi a ne ono sto Bog zeli.Bog sigurno ne zeli da budem ja ili bilo koja druga zena nesretna cijeli zivot jer nije postala majka,a mozda je mogla. U crkvu i dalje idem,jer osjecam potrebu,a zbog ovakvih razmisljanja ne osjecam se manje katolik.

slaze

----------


## lidija_33

Za bb:
Ti kazes da se o svemu moze argumentirano raspravljati ali ne i o stavovima Crkve o MPO. Zašto? 
A sad nešto drugo:
A što je s 1500 djece u Hr koja su spremna na usvajanje, žele obitelj a nemaju je? Pa nije valjda da su  važni geni koje će dijete naslijediti, pazite, mogli bi to slučajno biti i «geni kameni» pa što  onda???? Nije li to prebrojavanje krvnih zrnaca za koje smo mislili da pripada dalekoj prošlosti?

Draga Gost ili, zašto bi se  skrivali, gospođo Rivoseki-Simić, meni je jasno da ste vi ponosni na članstvo u udruzi čiji ste ustav sami i sastavljali. Vjerujte da svakim Vašim pojavljivanjem u medijima ova, inače krasna udruga, gubi simpatizere, podupiruće članove. Napravite anketu pa ćete vidjeti kako dobar dio javnosti udrugu Roda poistovjećuje s vama. I time Roda gubi. A Roda niste Vi. 

MPO je etički neprihvatljiva kao i pobačaj, kao i homoseksualni brakovi, kao i svaki grijeh.
Ali to ne znači da Crkva ili, ne daj Bože, Bog, odbacuju te svoje članove koji su to učinili. Crkva sve prihvaća i pomaže koliko može. Nikada nije nikoga zbog toga odbacila. Ali mora propovijedati istinu. Crkva osuđuje grijeh a ne grešnika.

Molim Vas da na stranicama Rode, zbog objektivnosti, objavite sporni letak HBK o MPO koji je, opet ponavljam, bio upućen samo vjernicima, pripadnicima KC. Jer svi izbjegavaju onu rečenicu u kojoj biskupi kažu da «dijete nikako ne može biti stvar, već neponovljivi i jedinstveni Božji dar kojeg ni jedan čovjek ne može dati. Odluku o darivanju tog neprocjenjivog dara donosi samo Bog…”

A vi, drage Rode, koje mislite kao ja, a stalno pozivate na prestanak rasprave o ovoj temi, mislim da niste u pravu. Kao u svemu se slažemo, a u ovom ne, pa ćemo gurnuti stvari pod tepih i sve će biti u redu. Neće biti u redu. Zašto ja ne bih rekla ono što mislim, zašto se moj glas ne bi čuo?  E pa dosta su nas zatvarali u sakristije. U zemlji u kojoj je 80% katolika ne može manjina baš toliko nametati svoj stav. A mi ćemo šutjeti. E nećemo. I ne smijemo. Svatko živ može sa svojim stavovima u medije, i Iskorak i Roda i Babe i svi, samo bi se Crkva trebala držati sakristije.
Kad sve vi to već ističete, ovo je samo moj stav, nikako ne službeni stav KC.

----------


## Mukica

Lidija... kak ovo sve dalje ide... ja sve manje shvacam kaj ti zapravo hoces????  :?

----------


## Zara01

> A vi, drage Rode, koje mislite kao ja, a stalno pozivate na prestanak rasprave o ovoj temi, mislim da niste u pravu. Kao u svemu se slažemo, a u ovom ne, pa ćemo gurnuti stvari pod tepih i sve će biti u redu. Neće biti u redu. Zašto ja ne bih rekla ono što mislim, zašto se moj glas ne bi čuo?  E pa dosta su nas zatvarali u sakristije. U zemlji u kojoj je 80% katolika ne može manjina baš toliko nametati svoj stav. A mi ćemo šutjeti. E nećemo. I ne smijemo. Svatko živ može sa svojim stavovima u medije, i Iskorak i Roda i Babe i svi, samo bi se Crkva trebala držati sakristije.



Ja mislim da ti imas ozbiljnih problema sa samom sobom. 

Evo ti   :Love:  i ljubi bliznjeg svoga

A gda Rivoseki-Simic je   :Saint:

----------


## ana.m

Čitam ovo već dva dana i ne mogu vjerovati...
 :Crying or Very sad:  .
Lidija, lidija   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ...!
Tek toliko da znaš i ja sam katolkinja da ne bi mislila da se tu sad javlja neka kaj ja znam, ali ovo što ti pišeš...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  !

----------


## Mima

Ma kako se stavovi Crkve odnose samo na vjernike i upućeni su samo njima, kad je pod utjecajm HBK zakon povučen iz procedure - zakon koji se odnosi na sve građane, a ne samo na vjernike? 

Da ne govorim o tome da su izjave koje smo imali prilike čuti uvredljive i pogađaju svakoga - evo, mene je na primjer pogodio argument da su djeca začeta sa MPO češće bolesna i imaju problema.

A inače, mislim da povlačenjima bilo kakve paralele i veze između MPO i usvajanja djece zaista nije mjesto na ovom forumu.

----------

> Svatko živ može sa svojim stavovima u medije, i Iskorak i Roda i Babe i svi, samo bi se Crkva trebala držati sakristije.


Iskorak ima znanstvene dokaze da je homoseksualnost normalna, da nije bolest, i da bi trebali imati jednaka prava kao i heteroseksualci u ovom društvu.

Babe u ovom kontekstu neću ni komentirat, obzirom na statistiku zlostavljanja u obitelji...Možda bi se trebale sve te žene zatvprit u kuću i slušat muževe od A do Ž pa ih neće nitko tući?

Roda svoje istupe u javnosti podupire stručnim studijama i znanstvenim radovima, statističkim istraživanjima koja se bave tematikom oko koje se Udruga bori. Od MPO, preko prava na prirodan porod sa što manje intervencija, dostojanstven tretman u bolnicama do dojenja.

A Crkva? Crkva svoje istupe u medijima temelji na argumentima poput 'djeca iz MPO sanjaju bijele ljude', 'ljudi koji imaju problema sa začećem su bili grešni i vodili neuredan spolni život u mladosti', 'roditelji te djece i doktori koji ima pomažu su zločinci'. Bez ijednog dokaza, bez ijednereference odakle im to, bez ijednog istraživanja na koje bi se mogli pozvati.

I ne možeš mi reći da je to 'stav pojedinca' - ako ga je Crkva, u ovom slučaju HBK, pozvala da progovori o nekoj temi javno, poput slanja onog jadnog svećenika na Latinicu, i stričeka doktora koji su valjali nebuloze da se meni kosa diže na glavi tri mjeseca kasnije, onda je to *UJEDNO I STAV CRKVE O TOM PITANJU*. Jer da nije, ne bi ga propagirali.

----------


## Gost 1

U Republici Hrvatskoj svaki građanin ima zakonsko pravo posvojiti dijete, bez obzira živi li u braku, vanbračnj zajednici ili je osoba bez partnera, ima li već svoje biološke ili isto tako usvojene djece ili ne .
Usvajanje je socijalni oblik zbrinjavanja djece, i ta dva instituta ne treba brkati, jer nemaju nikakve međusoben veze..
Na žalost, Obiteljski zakon roditeljsko pravo predpostavlja dobrobiti djeteta, tako da je roditeljsko pravo biološkom roditelju (a to je preduvjet za usvajanje) gotovo nemoguće oduzeti-dovoljno je da se jednom u šest mjeseci samo javi u ustanovu gdje je dijete zbrinuto. 
Reproduktivno pravo u ovom trenutku u R. Hrvatskoj nemaju pravo svi građani-žene bez partnera ranije liječene od neplodnosti, osobe s medicinskom indikacijom za donaciju genetskog materijala mogu samo čekati da o njihovom temeljnom ljudskom pravu odluči netko drugi-u ovom času im zakonodavac ne dozvoljava da budu roditelji, a prirodnim putem to ne mogu postati.
U većini Ustava modernih zemalja pravo na slobodno odlučivanje o rađanju djece je temeljno Ustavom zaštićeno pravo, kao npr. pravo na rad ili opće biračko pravo.
Da li je moguće danas zamisliti situaciju da netko raspravlja npr. o zabrani biračkog prava punoljetnih plavookih muškaraca (jednako diskriminirajući proizvoljno odabrani kriterij kao i zabrana prava na medicinsku pomoć ženama bez partnera pri začeću).
Problem je što takvu odluku donose ljudi koji u taj problem nisu direktno involvirani, a o individualnom pravu svakog građanina na medicinsku pomoć ( u ovom slučaju pri začeću) raspravljaju osobe kojima tako nešto uopće ne bi trebalo biti predmet interesa (recimo majke biološke djece, osobe koje su se svog reprodukrivnog prava odrekle same, svojom voljom i slično).
Da ne bude zabune-radi se o medicinskoj pomoći koja je uobičajeni standard postupanja u cijelom svijetu, pa nema razloga otkrivati toplu vodu, možemo tako i otvoriti i temu okreće li se Zemlja oko Sunca.
Ako osoba s problemom neplodnosti iz bilo kog razloga ne želi prihvatiti medicinsku pomoć, i otići na postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje-ne mora, ali pravo mora biti svim građanima omogućeno.
Ovaj forum funkcionira preko nickova, i samo se držim pravila, ne pada mi na pamet skrivati se.
I samo kratko pojašnjenje, kako ne bi bilo zabune: svaki javni istup bilo koje od članica Udruge je službeni stav Udruge, zasnovan na Statutu Udruge i zaključcima rada tijela Udruge.
Tako funkcioniramo.
Ovdje pišem privatno, jer forum i funkcionira na bazi individualne razmjene mišljenja.

----------


## Pliska

I ja sam katolkinja. Nisam članica ali vjerujem u rode i vrlo sam ponosna na njih.
Ne slažem se s puno toga što crkva govori pa tako ni o MPO, a to ne znači da sam manji vjernik od tebe.
Crkva ima pravo na svoje mišljenjea ali nema se pravo mješati u zakon. Svi mi imamo pravo na naše mišljenje i svi mi dajemo savjete, ali to ne znači da se ljudi toga moraju držati, a mi ih zato ne osuđujemo. Crkva upravo to i radi: osuđuje. A gdje je ono "Bog ti oprašta, i razumije te". Gdje je tu razumjevanje kad se doktori i roditelji sa MPO nazivaju ubojicama. Ja to nemogu prihvatiti. Ako će netko ići na MPO ili neće to je njihova stvar i nitko im zbog toga nesmije suditi. 
Lidija, razmisli malo jel je u redu što crkva govori. Kako bi se ti osječala da imaš djete začeto MPO i da ti tvoj svečenik kaže za to dijete da je stvar i da ste ti i TM ubojice...  :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

potpisujem anči i uz to se ne mogu načuditi kako se tu počelo vrijeđati gost 1 osobno?!?!  :shock:

----------


## bb

[quote="lidija_33"]Za bb:
Ti kazes da se o svemu moze argumentirano raspravljati ali ne i o stavovima Crkve o MPO. Zašto? 
quote]

Pa iskreno, šta bismo mogli reći na izjave da su uzroci steriliteta kod žena njihova "sumnjiva "seksualna prošlost? Ili pak da su djeca iz umjetene oplodnje bolesnija od drugih? Pa kaj ćemo o tome raspravljati?
Crkva može imati svoj stav, ali kako je i napisala Plavaa ima mjesto na kojima svoje stavove može iznositi i zalagati se za njih.
I mislim da je arogantno tvrditi da se Crkva napada zbog svojih stavova?
Ne zbog stavova, nego zbog guranja nosa gdje ne treba  :Mad:  i zalaganja svim silama javno prozivati roditelje i djecu začete umjetnom oplodnjom? :? 
A što se tiče usvojene djece, pa to baš nije jednostavno, zar ne?
Mislim jednostavno otići u neki dom i posvojiti dijete? Svi znamo koliko roditelji koji žele posvojiti čekaju dijete, al neću ja o tome, postoje mnogo upućeniji u to!

----------


## Mamaitata

> Lidija... kak ovo sve dalje ide... ja sve manje shvacam kaj ti zapravo hoces????  :?


Bas sam se i ja pitao nakon sto sam dosao do dna stranice....cudan neki tijek misli  :?

----------


## seni

sada nemam vremena za jedan duzi post, pa cu samo kratko.

ja se na primjer slazem sa nekim opcim humanistickim nacelima kat. crkve, a sa mnogim ostalim stajalistima koja su u suprotnosti sa tim hum.nacelima ne, pa shodno tome nisam clan kat. niti bilo koje druge crkve.
pa mi ni ne pada napamet zaliti se crkvi kako ja eto necu biti njezin clan i traziti da se glasu koncila objavljuju moja suprotna stajalista. 

da li to tebe netko tjera da postanes roda?
gdje je problem?
ako su stavovi rode tebi neprihvatljivi, budi clan neke druge udruge s cijim se stavovima slazes.

ps. odnos vjere i crkve kao i supstanca brojke 80% katolika zasluzuje malo siru opservaciju.

----------


## renata

Postovana lidija_33, 

Jako nas veseli saznanje da u Vama imamo redovitog citatelja naseg portala ciji su tekstovi i savjeti bili od pomoci, te da Vam je nasa iskljucivo volonterska usluga SOS telefona pomogla u Vasem nastojanju da pruzite bebi najbolje. 

Takoder nam je drago cuti da se u mnogim nasim nastojanjima i u aktivnostima i sami nalazite te da ih podrzavate i smatrate da imate volje i zelje da se pridruzite nasim clanovima, svih odreda volonterima, u njihovom pozrtvovnom trudu da ucine hrvatsku realnost ljepsu i bolju za svu djecu i njihove roditelje, te one koji to tek zele postati. 

Medutim, zao nam je cuti da se jednim podrucjem naseg djelovanja osjecate osobno pogodenom. Nasa aktivnost u podrucju medicinski potpomognute oplodnje zasnovana je na jednom od ciljeva nase Udruge, opisanih u Viziji, a to je pruzanje podrske i pomoci clanovima hrvatske javnosti koji zele postati roditelji, ukljucujuci i one koji to zele postici putem medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. 

Nasa aktivnost u ovom podrucju koja je vezana za vas upit ima za cilj iskljucivo uputiti javnost na znanstvene neistine koje je iznijela Katolicka crkva u dijelu njene kampanje protiv medicinski potpomognute oplodnje namijenjenoj svojim vjernicima i javnosti opcenito. Posebno naglasavamo da je svaki istup Karmen Rivoseki-Simic u medijima - istup Udruge RODA i iza nje stojimo. 

Od uvjerenja smo da katolicka vjera, kao i Katolicka crkva, imaju pozitivnu i nezamjenjivu ulogu u nasoj drustvenoj zajednici te da katolicka crkva ima puno pravo siriti svoju vjeru i svoje ucenje o ovom specificnom pitanju, kao i bilo kojem drugom u njenoj sferi djelovanja. Medutim, smatramo da se vjerom ne moze opravdati iznosenje medicinski neistinitih ili nedokazanih cinjenica, ili presucivanjem znanstvenih cinjenica koje bi napravile znanstveno cinjenice koje se iznose irelevantnima. 

Smatramo da katolicka crkva ima potpuno pravo, u kojem je podrzavamo, da uci i poducava svoje vjernike o svim aspektima koji su zasnovani na vjeri. Ali smatramo nedopustivim da se bazicna vjera podupire neistinitim znanstvenim cinjenicama te implikacijama koje iz njih, direktno i indirektno, proizlaze o karakteru osoba koje se odluce na medicinsko potpomognutu oplodnju u njihovoj borbi za roditeljstvo. Nasa medijska kampanja na koju se Vi osvrcete zasniva se iskljucivo na ovom stajalistu i u nikojem smislu nije namijenjena vrijedanju i osudivanju pojedinacnih katolika kao niti katolicke vjere opcenito po pitanjima koja se ticu osnova njihove vjere. 

Stoga nam je izuzetno zao da se osobno osjecate povrijedenom i uvrijedenom. 

Sto se tice Vaseg osvrta na peticiju koja se nalazi na nasem portalu, ukoliko ponovo pogledate vidjeti cete da ste previdjeli link na puni tekst prijedloga zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. 

U svezi nasih clanova ili clanica koji se mozda ne slazu sa sluzbenim pristupom Udruge ovom problemu, zelimo napomenuti da nasa Udruga nije homogena organizacija, da ona sakuplja roditelje i druge koji se slazu u Viziji udruge i onim sto Udruga zeli postici te tome zele doprinjeti, iako se mozda ne slazu uvijek u pristupu postizanja ciljeva Udruge. Smatramo da je upravo ova raznolikost igrala kljucnu i pozitivnu ulogu u nasem dosadasnjem uspjehu u svim podrucjima naseg djelovanja. Medutim, nasa Udruga djeluje na demokratskom principu gdje je glas svakog clana jednako vazan i uvazava se, ali u konacnosti Udruga kao cjelina odlucuje o nacinu i vrsti djelovanja u svrsi postizanja ciljeva. 

Nadamo se da cete nastaviti pratiti nas rad i osjecati se slobodnom prikljuciti se nasim akcijama koje podrzavate, bilo kao clanica ili ne. 

S postovanjem, 
Renata Jelusic 
predsjednica Udruge RODA

----------


## lidac2004

lidija,vidim iz potpisa da imas troje djece,blago tebi na tome....
sad ponavljam pitanje-sta mislis kako se osjecaju one koje zele imati djecu i to pokusavaju putem MPO-a jer drugacije nemogu a Crkva ih napada da su kaznjene neplodnoscu zbog nekih svojih grijeha pa bile one vjernice ili ne?
probaj se malo staviti u njihovu kozu....
mislim da je strasno to sto pricas i ti i crkva da je potpomognuta oplodnja grijeh,neeticka itd....
tuzno,jako tuzno.....  :Sad:

----------


## klia

Drage moje Rode i ne-Rode, evo ja ću kao bivša članica reći par riječi na ovu temu. Najprije, bez obzira što sam iz Udruge otišla zbog sličnih razloga ( ne istih ) koje navodi Lidija, moram reći da i dalje cijenim i podupirem ono dobro što Roda u društvu radi. Mislim da su projekti poput SOS telefona za dojenje, akcije za poboljšavanja uvjeta rađanja i stanja u hrvatskim rodilištima, mobilni timovi, akcije za poboljšavanje uvjeta u vrtićima i niz drugih aktivnosti ( oprostite što ne mogu nabrojati sve )doista hvalevrijedni. Kao i Renata, smatram da je tužno što mediji u prvi plan stavljaju samo one aktivnosti koje su njima zanimljive, a ostatak ostaje u drugom pa i trećem planu i javnost dobiva vrlo plošnu sliku o Rodi. 
Isto tako je i s Crkvom. Ovdje se naprosto radi o sukobljenim svjetonazorima. Istina je: ako ja smatram da život počinje začećem, naravno da mi sve opcije u kojima taj život čovjekovim djelovanjem nestaje ili dolazi u opasnost, nisu prihvatljive. S druge strane, osobi koja o tome nema taj stav ( a znanost još nije dala cjelovit odgovor, to isto može biti zasebna tema rasprave ) sigurno da je moj stav neprihvatljiv, možda čak i uvredljiv. I tu svaka priča završava. Niti ja koga mogu "obratiti", niti se mene može uvjeriti u suprotno. Preograničena sam da "znam" što je život, kad on nastaje, što se s njime zbiva, postoji li duša, što biva s njom pri začeću.....Mogu samo vjerovati ili nevjerovati, intuitivno nešto osjećati ili neosjećati.
Ali ono što svi možemo jest pokušati s poštovanjem uzeti u obzir onoga drugoga. Crkva ponekad u javnost istupi s tekstovima koji su "tvrd" govor, i sama izludim na to, makar razumijem ovu problematiku. Time izazove eksploziju negativnih emocija kod ljudi i kao društvo dobivamo - ništa. Stoga jako pozdravljam ideju o otvorenoj raspravi s HBK i duboko se nadam da će i jedna i druga strana doći otvorenoga srca, s većom željom da sluša, a manjom da nameće stavove.
Kao što se nadam da će izgledati i ove naše rasprave.  :Smile:

----------

Al to je opet vrtnja u krug...

Nitko ne osporava da Crkva ima i pravo i obavezu izlaziti u javnost o temama koje imaju veze sa zaštitom života od samog začeća itd. I da ima potpuno pravo biti tvrda i nepomična o tim temama. 

Ali ima i *moralnu odgovornost* argumentirati i dokazati svoje tvrdnje umjesto da ih izbacuje nasumce tek toliko da bude nekakva senzacija.

Laž izrečena u dobroj namjeri je svejedno laž, makar se na glavu postavili da je tako ne gledamo.

----------


## emanuel

Mislim da si u potpunosti pogodila bit teme.
Ja te u potpunosti potpisujem  :Love:

----------


## klia

Crkva se u onim istupima bila pozvala na neka znanstvena istraživanja, istina, bez navođenja imena i prezimena znanstvenika koji se time bave, što jest nedostatak njezina nastupa. Ali ja mislim da ni jedna znanost tu zapravo ne može odgovoriti tko je u pravu jer je čovjek sam sebi još uvijek - tajna. Postoje područja u njemu koja se ne daju ni opipati, ni izmjeriti, ni staviti u brojke, možemo samo pretpostavljati što se zbiva na početku života. Kad bi znanost dala nepobitan dokaz o tome počinje li život začećem ili ne - rasprave o ovome više ne bi moglo biti. Jer ako da - zakon bi zaista morao zaštiti ljudski život, neovisno o vjeri i vjeroispovijesti. Ako ne, ako su na početku zaista samo stanice, biologija i kemija, onda zbilja možemo s njima raditi što hoćemo.

----------


## pinocchio

e lidija, lidija...da nije roda di bi ja sad bila. i zato ih podržavam u svemu  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

čitam, čitam - i moram od slova do slova potpisati mukicu i Gost1. 

uz napomenu da je gospođa Rivoseki-Simić svojim znanjem, zalaganjem i javnim istupima izvanredno promovirala rad ove udruge, i njene ciljeve.  :D  

(ovo je osobno mišljenje nečlanice   :Grin:  ).

----------


## passek

I renata i Gost1 i mnoge druge cure su vec argumentirano i dobro odgovorile na tvoje (lidija_33) prigovore i napade. 
Ipak, htjela bih se osvrnuti na par stvari: 
1. . Osobno jos nisam clanica iako u potpunosti podrzavam rad ove udruge (nisam se jos dospijela uclaniti), a vec mjesecima koristim niz stvari koje su volonteri RODE organizirali: clanke na portalu, SOS telefon za dojenje, mogucnost nabavke cool majci za bebaca i ovaj forum! Nitko me nikad nije forsao ni trazio da postanem clan, te cijelo vrijeme bez ikakve "naknade" koristim sve ove "usluge". Kad je MM isao kupiti majcu za malog pitao je za uclanjenje i cure su mu objasnile da procita statut, upozna se s idejom i radom udruge i da se onda odlucimo hocemo li postati clanovi. Dakle, kao sto je vec vise puta receno, nitko nikog pa ni tebe ne tjera da postanes RODA, a logicno je da se ako ne zelis igrati nogomet ne upisujes u nogometni klub  :Smile: , a gledati mozes  :Smile:  - odnosno u ovom slucaju i dalje mozes koristiti sve gore spomenute "usluge" RODE.

2. Cini mi se da brkas tko i sto je RODA. Na samom forumu trenutacno ima 2046 korisnika i vecina njih nisu clanovi RODE. Misljenja na forumu se slobodno iznose (kao sto i sama vidis) i neka su od clanova RODE, a neka nisu. Dakle,  ne mozes sve izjave s RODINOG foruma tretirati kao izjave RODInih clanova, a pogotovo ne kao sluzbeni stav RODE! Dapace, vecina izjava su privatne izjave ljudi koje zanimaju iste stvari i koji raspravljaju o njima. No, mislim da je ovaj forum izrazito liberalan i da ce se za vecinu tema cutni razna misljenja - od ovako konzervativnih poput tvojih  :Wink:  preko umjerenih do ful liberalnih  - i to je O.K. i o nekoj stezi nema govora! Moguce je da su stavovi dominantno liberalni,  jer inace ovakva izmjena misljenja ni ne bi bila moguca  :Smile: .Sto je jako bitno, mislim da su rasprave jos uvijek vecinom jaaako  pristojne u usporedbi s drugim mjestima na internetu (nam nekih flamanja i sl.) te  time i konstruktivne i korisne (iako naravno ima mjesta i za poboljsanja  :Wink: ).

3. Jasno je da ako slijepo slijedis naputke katolicke crkve i/ili protivis se MPO-u, onda tesko mozes biti clan RODE. (Slicno, bilo bi cudno da se upises u Iskon buduci da kako vidim nisi ni za liberalni stav prema homoseksualnosti  :Smile: ).

4. Koristenje nickova je uobicajeno za forume i nitko se ne skriva! (Dobar dio ljudi se ionako upozna na raznim aktivnostima.) To je jednostavno obicaj i bilo bi cudno da ga napustamo svako malo kad se upustimo u neku od rasprava. Kome se ne svida...

5.   Zao mi je ali moram primijetiti da si u kasnijim postovima pomalo izgubila zivce i preuzela te ljutnja (nije bas u skladu sa "okrenuti drugi obraz"  :Smile:  - sorry, zlocesto od mene). U skladu s tim koristis i pomalo nedopustena sredstva i olake izjave (o.k. to je ljudski i mi ostali bi mozda podlegli, ali ipak moram upozoriti):




> one clanice Vase cijenjene udruge koje misle kao ja pisu mi na pp i podrzavaju me. krasna sloboda kad ljudi koji misle drugacije ne osjecaju dovoljno slobode da to i kazu


Ovo ne govori nista lose protiv RODE vec puno o moralnoj slici katolkinja (valjda su katolkinje  :Smile: ) koje se na javnom forumu ne usude zastupati ono sto im je najsvetije! Nisu na cast ni Crkvi ni RODI  :Sad: ! A zamisli sto bi im se dogodilo, poslali bi im zlocestog smilica  :Evil or Very Mad:  (ako su samo korisnici foruma) ili bi izgubile pravo da volontiraju kao RODE (ako su RODE) ??!!   :Laughing:   Sorry, ali pokopao te argument!! Da, ne govorim da (no ofence!) to bas i nije podatak koji striktno gledajuci je O.K. za koristiti u raspravi jer nije provjerljiv (niti mi mozemo provjeriti sto ti kazes niti ti znas tko ti zapravo pise...)




> Mislim da su stavovi udruge vrlo blizu stavovima određenih političkih krugova kojima «smrdi» sve što je hrvatsko, a posebno katoličko.


?? Sorry, ovo je totalna paranoja i naravno ne samo neistinito nego miljama daleko i nepovezano... Osim ako se pod hrvatsko i katolicko nuzno ne podrazumijeva konzervativno, a nadam se da ne jer spadam i pod prvo i pod drugo  :Smile: . Ma, misli, kakve veze ima MPO s hrvatstvom?! O.K. ovo tuces oko sebe u ljutnji ili krajnje krivo povezujes i procjenjujes. 

6.



> i kako je tek licemjeran clanak u povodu smrti Svetog Oca na portalu: pa pogazeno je sve za sto se on zalagao, al tko to uopce zna i koga briga??


Pomalo mi je neugodno uvlaciti Sv. Oca u ovo sve, ali zelim naglasiti da to sto kazes nije istina i da nije u redu nazivati pisce clanka licemjernim! On je bio velik covjek koji je napravio puno - puno vise od presjeka njegovih djela s aktivnostima RODE, a i u samom tom presjeku postoji slaganje u vecini. Zapravo gornja recenica umanjuje djelo samog Sv. Oca. Nadalje, Sv. Otac je bio velik, ali covjek, dakle ne nepogresiv - s nekim konzervativnijim stavovima se liberalnija struja ne samo ovog foruma vec i Crkve i vjernika ne slaze, no to ne umanjuje divljenje i zahvalnost na velikim stvarima koje je Papa napravio za covjecanstvo.

Mogla bih jos tako pojedinacno komentirati lidija_33 postove, no htjela bih dati dva opcenitija komentara i pitanja

----------


## passek

Naravno, u 3. sam mislila Iskorak, a ne Iskon   :Rolling Eyes:  

Da nastavim...

Htjela bih dati dva opcenitija komentara i pitanja:

7. Moj profil: vjernik, katolik, isla na vjeronauk "za one drzave" kad su ga jos pohadali oni kojima je stvarno bilo stalo; u sebi sam davno razdvojila vjeru i crkvu te tako uspjela  tolerirati meni ne bas uvijek prihvatljive stavove i postupke crkve, ne samo u sadasnjosti vec i proslosti - i to mi je omogucilo ne samo da mogu raditi bez griznje savjesti ono sto crkva mozda sad ne odobrava, a ja mislim da nije moralno lose (te da bih da mi, ne daj Boze, treba MPO mogla ici na postupke bez ikakvog problema), vec mi je omogucilo da uopce budem pripadnik te iste crkva koja je vodila radove, blagoslivljala oruzje, provodila inkviziciju... Crkvu vode ljudi, a vjera je Bozja. Ljudi grijese...

(Moje tete iz jedne druge drzave (daleko od toga da mislim da je vani uvijek sve bolje) su me kao zene u respektabilnim godinama i s dugogodisnjim stazom vjernica ugodno iznenadile svojim stavovima koji ne iskljucuju preispitivanje onoga sto im svecenik govori, koji ukljucuju krajnju toleranciju prema homoseksualnim susjedima i "pro-choice" stavovima. A njihova vjera je duboka i prava...
Uostalom, kao sto smo citali i na nekim drugim topicima, ni svi svecenici nisu jednako "kruti" i neki pruzaju podrsku svojim vjernicama prije MPO postupaka.)

Moje pitanje "konzervativnijim" katolicima koji "slijepo" slijede sto crkva trenutacno propovijeda: 
Kako uspijevate prihvatiti vremensku ovisnost stavova Crkve??
 Tj. kako uspijevate zivjeti sa saznanjem da je Crkva grijesila u proslosti i s velikom vjerojatnoscu u nekim stvarima grijesi i danas? Kako se uspijevate nositi sa saznanjem da su se stavovi Crkve iako sporo, ali ipak mijenjali kroz povijest (pa sama pomirdba raznih vjera nije bas lako bila zamisliva ranije...) i da ce se i nadalje mijenjati? Kako onda "slijepo" slijediti njena uputstva bez da sami promislimo i odlucimo ponekad sami za sebe da li nam se cini da nasa vjera i nasi stavovi dopustaju nesto ili ne?
(Npr. mozda, iako to vjerojatno nece ici tako brzo, za par godina Crkva prizna da homoseksualnost nije devijacija, bolest, grijeh, kako ce se onda osjecati roditelji djeteta kojeg nisu u potpunosti prihvatili takvo-kakvo je i koji su mu svojim stavovima i pricama o grijehu otezali zivot. Kao sto je npr. nekad bilo nemoguce vjencati se za nevjernika, a danas se to radi bez problema. etc.). STVARNO BIH VOLJELA DA MI NETKO ODGOVORI NA OVO (iskreno me zanima)!

8. Povezano s prethodnim pitanjem... u raspravama na ovom forumu katolici koji se protive MPO-u stalno povlace stavove Crkve. Da li bi promijenili misljenje da Crkva postane fleksibilnija? Zasto ne kazu "moj stav je..." i objasne? Mogu prihvatiti da su za striktnog "pro-lifeovca" (vjernika ili ne) neki elementi MPO-a prolematicni, ali zasto onda ne reci tako, a ne se skrivati stalno iza maglovitog izraza "stavovi Crkve"?  Pogotovo kad su izjave pa i pisani materijali Crkve ukljucivali svakakve i lako pobijljive izjave, dok je "pro-life" sasvim dovoljno i jedino sto mogu prihvatiti kao razlog da se bilo tko pa i Crkva protivi MPO-u?! (Osobno sam za MPO i "pro-choice".)

Mislim da je ideja o jednom novom forumu za raspravu o MPO pitanjima i stavovima katolicke crkve jako dobra. Mozda bi se tamo mogli jasnije, mirnije i argumentiranije iznijeti stavovi obje strane i razluciti neoprezne izjave, potpirivanje medija, izjave izvucene iz konteksta etc
(Crkva je u nekim stvarima svojom greskom tj. greskom svojih ljudi naletjela na tanak led.. no ona je i zakuhala. Obje strane bi u mirnoj raspravi trebale birati rijeci i strogo kontrolirati tocnost informacija.). Time bi mozda moglo pomoci vjernicima katolicima, kojima treba MPO, a kojima je neugodno suprostaviti se stavovima Crkve. Mozda se cak i razradi ideja nabacena na jednom topicu o MPO-u u kojem bi se oplodivao manji broj stanica, ali ne bi bilo odstranjivanja i zaledivanja (manja vjerojatnost zaceca, ali mozda mogucnost za striktne pro-lifeovce?).

I na kraju, bez obzira koji stav Crkva zauzela i da li je deklariranih katolika 75 ili 80%, drzava se ne smije povoditi za njenim stavovima. Crkva moze sugerirati ponasanje samo svojim vjernicima, a ocito se ni oni svi ne slazu u prihvacanju istog. Ako postoji sumnja, onda je cak referendum bolje rjesenje iako mislim da je sve to besmisleno otezavanje i da je predlozeni zakon dobar.

----------


## Fortuna

> Za bb:
> A sad nešto drugo:
> A što je s 1500 djece u Hr koja su spremna na usvajanje, žele obitelj a nemaju je? Pa nije valjda da su  važni geni koje će dijete naslijediti, pazite, mogli bi to slučajno biti i «geni kameni» pa što  onda???? Nije li to prebrojavanje krvnih zrnaca za koje smo mislili da pripada dalekoj prošlosti?


nije li ovo malo prenizak udarac i nije li ovo nesto *najgore* sta se moze reci parovima koji  se bore na sve nacine da dobiju svoje dijete? izvini ali da ja imam troje *svoje* djece ovo mi nikad ne bi palo na pamet reci kao argument protiv potpomognute oplodnje jer je vise nego dvolicno i drsko.
 zasto se onda svi ti veliki katolici odlucuju imati *svoje* djete pored sve te napustene djece po domovima? 

 ne zelim te ni na koji nacin uvriditi  nego ti zelim pokazati drugu stranu medalje.

----------


## Fortuna

zaboravila sam rec tj naglasiti da nisam roda vec obicna mama i forumasica koja razumije zelju zene da postane majka

----------


## mamaduda

> A što je s 1500 djece u Hr koja su spremna na usvajanje, žele obitelj a nemaju je? Pa nije valjda da su  važni geni koje će dijete naslijediti, pazite, mogli bi to slučajno biti i «geni kameni» pa što  onda???? Nije li to prebrojavanje krvnih zrnaca za koje smo mislili da pripada dalekoj prošlosti?


O čemu ti pričaš, kakvi "geni kameni"? 
Čitam ovo dva dana i ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: 
Kako možeš napisati da nisu važni geni? U potpunosti podržavam MPO i zahvaljujem Bogu što možemo na prirodan način postati roditelji. Zar ti nisi uživala u svojim trudnoćama, porodima, dojenju...
Imate troje djece, zašto niste i vi smanjili taj nesretan broj od 1500 djece koja čekaju obitelj.

Za mene je bitna vjera , a ne crkva kao institucija. Po meni bi se crkva trebala baviti nekim drugim stvarima, a ne petljati se u takve bolne teme za ljude koji žarko žele svoje male srećice.

Mi smo vjernici, ali nismo često u crkvi. Događaj koji je prelio čašu je bio kada smo MM i ja bili na misi za njegovu pokojnu tetu i to je bilo u vrijeme onoga kad su majke tražile veće porodiljne naknade. Svećenik je umjesto mise, govorio o tome da što majke hoće? da je njega majka othranila na vodi i kruhu, a ovim današnjim roditeljima nije dosta ni 1600 kn i na kraju tih gluposti je rekao da bi bilo bolje da i od tih novaca dio se da u crkvu...  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ostala sam sjediti u crkvi, samo radi uspomene zbog koje smo došli i radi familije

Cure, želim svima puno malih anđela   :Saint:

----------


## emanuel

Ma dajte nemojte se svađati, poanta svega je da svi ne dozivljavamo sve isto i ja s jedne strane razumijem vas koji citirate Lidiju a s druge strane i nju dooobrrroooo razumijem jer i sama sam prakticna vjernica i vjeru ne dozivljavam kao folklor vec kao nesto dublje.

Da se ovo pitanje postavilo prije 2 godine mozda bi i reagirala kao vecina vas ali eto - cudni su putevi Bozji pa nam On sam na neki caroban nacin daje snage,vjere i darova koji nas usmjeravaju u zivotu i vode nekim, za neke, mozda malo drugacijim putevima, koje onda neki ljudi ne mogu razumjeti i neokrivljujem ih zato, ni u kom slucaju.

Nemojte osuđivati jedne druge, pa ipak ja stvarno duboko vjerujem da mozemo i lijepo razgovarati makar nasa razmisljla bila udaljena milion svjetlosnih godina.

----------

> i sama sam prakticna vjernica i vjeru ne dozivljavam kao folklor vec kao nesto dublje.


Draga, i ja svoju vjeru doživljavam puno dublje od folklora i tradicije...zato me i zapeče kad netko bez veze ide moje stavove (i stvari za koje se zalažem ili podupirem pasivno) razapinjat jer se ne poklapaju s crkvenim/vjerskim/nazovi kako hoćeš  :Love:

----------


## passek

Fortuna i mamaduda, potpisujem.




> lidija_33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za bb:
> A sad nešto drugo:
> A što je s 1500 djece u Hr koja su spremna na usvajanje, žele obitelj a nemaju je? Pa nije valjda da su  važni geni koje će dijete naslijediti, pazite, mogli bi to slučajno biti i «geni kameni» pa što  onda???? Nije li to prebrojavanje krvnih zrnaca za koje smo mislili da pripada dalekoj prošlosti?
> 
> 
> nije li ovo malo prenizak udarac i nije li ovo nesto *najgore* sta se moze reci parovima koji  se bore na sve nacine da dobiju svoje dijete? izvini ali da ja imam troje *svoje* djece ovo mi nikad ne bi palo na pamet reci kao argument protiv potpomognute oplodnje jer je vise nego dvolicno i drsko.
>  zasto se onda svi ti veliki katolici odlucuju imati *svoje* djete pored sve te napustene djece po domovima?


Upravo kako Fortuna kaze! 

Lidija_33 izjava je niska i beskrajno gruba te s krivim konotacijama!
OK ljutnja, i u ljutnji se svasta kaze, ali trebalo bi paziti...

Ocito vecina ovih kojih suprostavljaju posvajanje MPO-u nije uopce svjesna cak ni zakonske teskoce posvajanja, sto pokazuje da nisu nikad ni bacili pogled na poforum Posvajanje djetata niti ozbiljno razmisljali o posvajanju, a kamoli ga probali provest ili proveli. A normalnu zelju za imanjem svog djetata odjednom negiraju, prikazuju u krivom svjetlu i stavljaju na stup srama ?!
Kad bi se spustili na nacin razgovora sugeriran gore, mogli bi se zapitati zasto se oni ne bi suspregnuli od pretpostavljam savim ugodnog stvaranja   :Embarassed:  (usporedi s ugodnoscu MPO-a!) vlastite djece s ocito njihovim genima kakvi god oni bili, da bi mogli zivjeti asketski i posvojiti koje dijete.
No, mi znamo dobro da je zelja za imanjem svog djeteta normalna i nimalo kriva. Posvajanje djeteta je takoder velika i lijepa stvar za ljude koji drugacije ne mogu ili ne zele imati djecu, a i ne samo njih - mene su jako dirnule zelje nekih zena s ovog foruma da osim svoje djece i posvoje. Najbitnije ja, kao uvijek kad je rijec o djeci, da sami procijenimo koja opcija odgovara nama i nasoj familiji, i sustegnuti se od propovijedanja s visoka drugim ljudima.

I opet moram reci, ako ovako Crkva i njeni "veliki" clanovi okrecu drugi obraz onda ne znam sto bi se dogodilo da se stvarno naljute  :Wink: .

----------

:D  :D  :D

----------


## passek

> Ma dajte nemojte se svađati, poanta svega je da svi ne dozivljavamo sve isto


Pa, forum je za rasprave i to je dobro! Treba upoznati ta razlicita razmisljanja i stavove, a ne presucivati. Lidija_33 je to sama pokrenula, zar ne? Mozda ponekad rasprava bude zesca (a i lidija_33 je medu onima koji daju vrlo grube udarce) i treba malo spustiti loptu, ali nikako ne prestati razgovarati
(ako nista drugo onda na onom drugom forumu koji spominje renata).




> jer i sama sam prakticna vjernica i vjeru ne dozivljavam kao folklor vec kao nesto dublje.


Ma, koji folklor! O tome se uopce ne raspravlja ovdje. Nemoj trivijalizirati!
Nakon svih nasih postova ovo bi mogli neki (pa i ja)  shvatiti kao uvredu  :Wink:  No, znam da rijetko tko ima vremena i paznje za sve procitati. Svi koji su se ovdje deklarirali kao vjernici imaju svoju vjeru, vjerojatno duboku kao i ti, no neki je ne povezuju nuzno sa svime sto Crkva kaze, a neki ni uopce s nekom odrednom crkvom, dok djeluje da su drugi vrlo rigidno vezani uz instituciju Crkve. I ako netko pokusa obezvrijediti prve dvije varijante citirat cu mu ono sto je mene na vjeronauku naucio svecenik !i sto mi se zauvijek usjeklo o sjecanje: i onaj koji vjeruje u kravu ce doci u raj ako je dobar covjek! Dakle, osnovna ideja je tolerancija i razumijevanje!
Naravno, nije isto biti dobar covjek i vjernik, ali tko smo mi da izvana procjenjujemo da li je netko vjernik i koliko mu je duboka vjera. 




> Nemojte osuđivati jedne druge, pa ipak ja stvarno duboko vjerujem da mozemo i lijepo razgovarati makar nasa razmisljla bila udaljena milion svjetlosnih godina.


Je, zato smo i tu. Bas si mi dobro "naletila". Djelujes kao malo kozervativnija varijanta vjernika (cim mozes "dooobro" shvatiti lidiju_33), pa te molim da mi odgovoris na moja dva pitanja koja sam postavila u svom pretposljednjem postu (7. i 8.). Stvarno bih htjela razumjeti kako funkcioniraju ti od mene ocito drugaciji vjernici koji usko povezuju Crkvu i sve sto ona kaze (cak ni svi svecenici to ocito ne cine) i vjeru. Ovo nije provokacija! Voljela bih shvatiti...

----------


## maria71

meni ne ide u glavu ovo

svećenik potroši 170 000 kn na sexy telefone

i njegovi župljani kažu,neka je ,dat ćemo mu mi još novaca..........

----------


## bepina

Na trenutak sam išla pogledati o čemu se ovdje piše pa bih kratko komentirala (nisam čitala sve postove).

Lidija_33, uglavnom se slažem s tobom.
Ja također ne mogu biti član udruge zbog spomenutih stavova, no iznimno cijenim napore udruge na drugim područjima.
Katolik sam i ne kreiram svoje mišljenje prema izjavama svećenika ili medija o nekoj temi. Stav usklađujem prema Katekizmu katoličke crkve jer iskreno vjerujem da su ti navodi tamo po providnosti Duha svetoga (tamo ništa nije mijenjano od Drugog vatikanskog koncila, tako da i izjave Svetog oca uvijek se i isključivo nadovezuju na Katekizam).
TO vam je sve pitanje vjere.
Svatko mora sam odlučiti da li je kao prvo vjernik, zatim da li je kršćanin pa tek onda da li je katolik.
Za katolika su te teme od životne važnosti pa se tako sa jednakim žarom treba postupati u rješavanju problema oko npr. doma u Brezovici i pitanja začeća (mislim, katolik se treba boriti javno). Nažalost nije uvijek tako i zato dolazi do prozivanja s raznih strana.
No, svejedno. Ne želim više ulaziti u temu. Ovdje sam pisala zbog podrške Lidiji, pa ako nekoga nešto zanima može mi se javiti PP-om.
Ne volim, u stvari ovako javno previše iznositi stavove jer ponavljam sve su to pitanja vjere, a ovo nije mjesto za takve rasprave.

----------


## passek

> Stav usklađujem prema Katekizmu katoličke crkve jer iskreno vjerujem da su ti navodi tamo po providnosti Duha svetoga (tamo ništa nije mijenjano od Drugog vatikanskog koncila, tako da i izjave Svetog oca uvijek se i isključivo nadovezuju na Katekizam).


To sto je nesto staro ne naci da je i tocno! A i tumacenja istog nisu jednoznacna!




> TO vam je sve pitanje vjere.
> Svatko mora sam odlučiti da li je kao prvo vjernik, zatim da li je kršćanin pa tek onda da li je katolik.


Jesam, jesam i jesam i ne slazem se ni s tobom ni s lidijom.
Nije za svakog vjera ista stvar!




> Za katolika su te teme od životne važnosti pa se tako sa jednakim žarom treba postupati u rješavanju problema oko npr. doma u Brezovici i pitanja začeća (mislim, katolik se treba boriti javno). Nažalost nije uvijek tako i zato dolazi do prozivanja s raznih strana.


Ma, ne slazu se svi katolici oko tih pitanja. Malo opreznija upotreba nazivlja bi bila potrebna. Kako olako i jednostarno koristite 
tu nomenklaturu vi koji jedini mislite da imate monopol na tumacenje Sv. Pisma i Bozje volje  :Smile: .
A propos, mislim da kad bi se oduzeli "folklorni" katolici i ovi liberalniji (moje struje  :Smile: ) vjerojatno u ovoj zemlji ne bi ostalo vise od 10% katolika. Nazalost, "folklor" je vjerojatno dominantan.




> No, svejedno. Ne želim više ulaziti u temu. Ovdje sa]m pisala zbog podrške Lidiji, pa ako nekoga nešto zanima može mi se javiti PP-om.
> Ne volim, u stvari ovako javno previše iznositi stavove jer ponavljam sve su to pitanja vjere, a ovo nije mjesto za takve rasprave.


Slazem se da je vjera intimna stvar, ali to i je jedan od osnovnih pointova "nas liberalnijih" vjernika. No, Crkva i tvrdi vjernici su krenuli lamatati vjerom i pacati se u svjetovne stvari navodeci svoju vjeru kao  opravdanje.

Mislim da ako se vec krene u raspravu onda bi se osim uputstava za ponasanje, uopcenih pozivanja na crkvena uputstva i katekizam trebalo konkretno navesti za sto jeste, a za sto niste. Ako se zalazete i vjerujete u nesto, zasto se libite to izreci - mnogi drugi su svoje stavove sasvim jasno i lijepo izrekli na ovom topicu - samo se "pravi i duboki" katolici libe i skanjuju, i onda cude sto ih nitko ne razumije   :Smile: ? I jos je bilo imputirano da ne smiju reci! Nemojmo se sad vaditi na neki senzibilitet. Crkva vrlo jasno govori kad napada i vi ju podrzavate. Lako se skrivati iza institucija no kad treba sam nesto reci, objasniti i zauzeti se sam... Jedina koja je konkretnije govorila, i to nazalost uglavnom ljutnjom, je lidija_33! Zao mi je ako sam grublja, no stvarno vas ne kuzim.
Nadam se da ce za potencijalni novi forum-dijaloga biti zaintersirani ljudi spremni za iznosenje vlastitih stavova, zalaganje za iste i mirnu, konstruktivnu raspravu!

----------


## passek

I, jos: ne mislim si ti, bepina, lose srocila post ili si nesto kriva. Dapace, mislim da je post uglavnom o.k. samo se ne slazem sa svim tvojim navodima i sto oni impliciraju, misim da je rasprava dobra i potrebna stvar i dignulo mi je tlak sto si zavrsila post kao i neki drugi tvoji sumisljenici: "ne mozemo mi sad otvoreno rapravljati". Sorry, vec mi je dosta praznih izjava tipa: "ja ne zelim biti clan RODE", "ja ne zelim vise s vama raspravljati" etc.
Ma, tko vas tjera :?! Ali ne pocinjite nesto sto niste kadri zavrsiti!

----------


## emanuel

passek, sto si tako nervozna???? :shock: 
ni ja ne zelim nesto raspravljati jer se tu i nema sto za raspravljati.

Vjera je tako osobna i individualna da ti ne mogu i ne zelim pricati o svome odnosu prema vjeri, prema Bogu, prema Bibliji, sto za mene znaci Misa, na koji nacin dozivljavam pricest, i mnoge druge stvari.

Nisam nikada rekla da se ne ponosim radom Udruge Roda, jako se ponosim ali isto tako npr. nemogu progutati homoseksualnost i davanje istima sva prava pa tako npr. MPO homoseksualnim parovima ili posvojenje.
Ma nemam pojma ni da li se Roda zalaze za ta prava ili ne, na kraju nije ni vazno - ja sam iznjela svoje misljenje.

I zao mi je ako sam nekoga navela na razmisljanje da sam veca vjernica od bilo koga od vas, iskreno mi je zao, nije mi bila namjera.

----------


## passek

> passek, sto si tako nervozna???? :shock: 
> ni ja ne zelim nesto raspravljati jer se tu i nema sto za raspravljati.


NIsam ni najmanje nervozna  :Smile: . Lijep suncan dan, kuha se rucak...
Odbijam ovaj napad s lakocom  :Smile: 

Ajmo, jos jednom probati raspraviti neke stvari. Raspravu ste "vi" pokrenuli ili barem lidija_33 koju "vi" podrzavate a sad se cim stvari ne idu na "vas"
mlin ili treba malo argumentiranije raspravljati (da, mozda i izloziti se, ali to se i radi za svoja uvjerenja) hocete izvuci pozivanjem na privatnost :/
Skrivate se iza institucije Crkve i, evo, sad po meni i skrivljujete nadasve pozitivan Kristov nauk u kojem ja ne nalazim ni traga ove netolerantnosti prema npr. homoseksualnosti.




> Vjera je tako osobna i individualna da ti ne mogu i ne zelim pricati o svome odnosu prema vjeri, prema Bogu, prema Bibliji, sto za mene znaci Misa, na koji nacin dozivljavam pricest, i mnoge druge stvari.


To nitko ne trazi od tebe. To je privatno i intimno i nema skoro nikkave veze s temom ovog topica. Vidi postove gore. A i sam topic nosi u naslovu "crkva", a ne vjera! Vidis, point je da to nije sasvim ista stvar!





> Ma nemam pojma ni da li se Roda zalaze za ta prava ili ne, na kraju nije ni vazno - ja sam iznjela svoje misljenje.


Pa, daj, pazi malo sto pises  :Laughing:  Ne znas za sto se Roda zalaze ali kritiziras. A uostalom nije ni vazno za sto se Roda zalaze? A ti si svoje misljenje rekla (osobno se grozim ovakvog stava prema homoseksualnosti) i to je bitno a ne da li se ovdje uopce prica o svemo tome  :Smile: ? Bas super. Ili malo nelogicno? I u cemu ti onda uopce podrzavas ili znas da podrzavas lidiju_33?




> I zao mi je ako sam nekoga navela na razmisljanje da sam veca vjernica od bilo koga od vas, iskreno mi je zao, nije mi bila namjera.


You wish   :Laughing:  Not in the million years

A vidim da i opet ni ti ni nitko drugi nije odgovorio na moja dva pitanja koja
su stvarno bila postavljena bez namjere provociranja.
Evo, probat cu vas opet pitati
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=#196765
Potrebno je naravno odustati od citiranja crkvenih stavova i svojim rijecima
objasniti svoje stavove.

I moram se sad malo suspregnuti, ne zato sto ne zelim raspravljati, bas naprotiv. No, djeluje da sam pomalo monopolizirala topic.
Time out!

Samo jos jedna zavrsna napomena: ja vjerujem u promjenu i MORAM vjerovati u njen pozitivan trend. Tako vjerujem da ce buducnost i znanstvenim napretkom i promjenom Crkvene politike (!) svima donijeti mogucnost toliko zeljene djece i nesukobljavanje sa sluzbenim stavom Crkve. I da nece biti djece po domovima i da necu vise slusati ovakve izjave o homoseksulacima... No, treba raditi na tome...

----------


## emanuel

JA JOS UVIJE NE RAZUMIJEM STO SE TU TREBA RASPRAVITI.

Lidija je napisala svoje misljenje, ostale cure svoje, ti svoje, ja svoje i OK.

Molim te nemoj govoriti i donositi zakljucke u moje ime jer ne znam kako da napisem a da bude jasno pa cu boldirati *JA NEMAM NISTA PROTIV RODE , DAPACE!!!* Rode su u neku ruku promjenile moj zivot i olaksale mi put svojim savjetima, bodrenjima,ohrabrenjem na mojem putu koji prolazim a to je put do djeteta putem MPO-a.

Ali isto tako, zasto ne mogu napisati da ne podrzavam homoseksualne parove i zakon  koji bi omogucio istima usvojenje djece ili mogucnost zaceca putem MPO-a. Zar nam treba jednoumlje? Ne podrzavam ga iz razloga sto to nedozivljavam prirodnim i zato sto smatram da to nije zdrava okolina za odrastanje djeteta.

Nemam namjeru odgovarati na tvoja pitanja jer te dozivljavam kao svađalicu   :Love:   (nemoj se na ovo naljutiti, nadam se da neces zato sam i stavila smajlic koji jesam).

----------


## dijanam

Passek, za tebe...
Crkva nije goticka ili romanicka gradjevina ili institucija. 
Crkva je zivo tijelo Kristovo.
Crkva sam ja. Crkva je i Lidija 33 ili Bepina. Crkva je grijesila, grijesi i grijesit ce (a zahvaljujuci i meni). 
Ona ima svoj nauk. Moja prabaka nije poznavala taj nauk, ali je imala savrsen instinkt da zivot prozivi po motu "moli i radi" i da nepogresivo zna sto je dobro, a sto ne.

Vjernik cak i ne mora poznavati Katekizam, iako je pozeljno. Njemu moze biti dovoljna okrenutost zivotu i samo cinjenica da je dijete Bozji dar. I zato je vjernik duboko uvjeren da ne postoji *pravo* na dijete. Postoji samo milost da taj dar primimo ili ne. Iz samo Njemu znanih razloga. Ja ne mislim da sam svoju djecu zasluzila. Darovana su mi. Kao i nekima ovdje koji su bili uvjereni da samo svojom snagom i svojim *pravom* mogu do djeteta. Sto me jako raduje.

Mi smo tu vec imali rasprava rasprava na ovu temu i nemam zelju ulaziti u jos jednu jer nema smisla, ali ti brkas osnovne pojmove i zao mi je zbog toga.

Ali, kako rece Krist: tvrd je ovo govor i mnogi se okrenuse od njega.
Zato mnogi ne vide smisao rasprave ovdje o Crkvi i vjeri.

Lidija je postavila pitanje vise "politicke" prirode da se tako izrazim. Tvoji mi stavovi izgledaju vise protestantski, oprosti.

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja sam jedna od žena koje GRIJEŠE pa šta ne bojim se kazne Božje uopće.
Da Bog nije htio da MPO postoji nebi ga nikada "izmislili".
Naravno da znam koliko ima napuštene djece kod nas i da razmišljam o usvojenju,ali tek kad vidim da nema načina da imam vlastito.
Možda se pitaš zašto ?Zato draga što bi voljela osjetiti to malo srčeko ispod svog,a onda ću i usvojiti jedno da mu pružim ljubav i topli dom.
Lako se tebi razbacivati usvojenjem;imaš troje svoje dječice ,pa usvoji onda jedno i pruži mu topli dom ko prava katolkinja ili si to samo u teoriji.
Nemaš pravo pljuvati po nikome,a osobito ne po našoj Gost1 jer ona se u svoje slobodno vrijeme pokušava izboriti za nešto,ima hrabrosti izaći u javnost punim imenom i prezimenom i stoji iza svojih stavova,a tvoji su mi nekako "klimavi".Također nemaš pravo pljuvati po Rodama jer rade tisuću dobrih stvari da bi svoj djeci bilo bolje (pa i tvojoj).
Ja sam podupiruća članica i nisam jako aktivna;bila sam na jednom sastanku do sada i moram ti reći da mi nitko nije ispirao mozak nego smo civilizirano i ravnopravno razgovarali i iznosili svoje ideje.Neke su prihvaćene,neke malo dotjerane,a neke i odbačene zbog nekih boljih.
Također sam sudjelovala na Rodinoj rasprodaji i opet mi nitko nije pokušao isprati mozak :? vjerovatno čekaju da se dobro udomaćim pa da krenu u napad  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Uostalom mene nitko nije tjerao na članstvo učinila sam to svojevoljno tako da i ti imaš mogućnost izbora i na svoje mišljenje o forumu,Rodama i svijetu koji te okružuje.
Ovo je isključivo moje osobno mišljenje!

----------


## Nina

Samo bih voljela dodati na ovo:



> I zato je vjernik duboko uvjeren da ne postoji pravo na dijete. Postoji samo milost da taj dar primimo ili ne. Iz samo Njemu znanih razloga. Ja ne mislim da sam svoju djecu zasluzila. Darovana su mi.


 U odredenoj mjeri imas pravo,dijete JE dar Bozji!Ali ako netko nema srecu dobiti taj dar,zasto im ne pomoci ako se moze?? To mi nema opravdanja,nego me kao prvo odmah asocira-netko kad je bolestan isto treba prihvatit svoje stanje,ne lijecit se,jer je eto Bog tako htio,mi se nemamo pravo mijesati?Ili ako bi nekom zivot spasila transfuzija krvi? Zasto ne iskoristiti ono sto nam je sam Bog dao?? Ta on je prosvijetlio ljude da razviju MPO! Bez Njega to nije postalo.

----------


## MajaMajica

Čini mi se da se ovdje zaboravilo izvući ono najvažnije, a to je da bi cilj udruge Roda trebao biti okupljanje što više žena, djevojaka i naravno svih ostalih koji su zainteresirani, čime bi Roda osim na snazi dobila i na broju članstva i time ipak postala još efikasnija u svojim poduhvatima, bez obzira na različita međusobna mišljenja. Ne želeći ni u jednom trenutku ulaziti u raspravu koja se pokrenula, a svaki put je itekako žustra i teška, želim skrenuti pažnju da bi, s obzirom na statut, "vodstvo" Rode ipak trebalo više toga uložiti u tzv. imiđ udruge, jer doista je dobila nekakav predznak ateističke udruge, a mislim da (a i Renata je to lijepo napisala  :Wink:  )to nije bilo za cilj, kao ni obratno, da dobije predznak katoličke ili bilo kakve druge udruge. Cilj je da bude i jest otvorena za svih, bez obzira na različitosti (Ivarice hvala na onoj pjesmici). Stoga Lidija, mislim da je članicama Rode ustvari stalo da i ti budeš još jedna mama koja će ih razumjeti i s njima se boriti za svoja prava. Mislim da bi bilo lijepo da se uključiš u osječki ogranak i pokušaš napraviti što možeš, iako se nećeš uvijek slagati sa svim i svima..(uostalom kao i u životu inače)..Bitno je da se čuje i tvoj glas..kao i onih koji misle drukčije od tebe.. I za kraj..nemojte mi reći da kad bi pokušali svi napisati smireni post, da ne bi uspjeli..možda onda ne bi trebali ni moderatora...

----------


## VedranaV

Kad se već priča o ciljevima udruge, evo iz Statuta:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1425




> Članak 6.
> 
> Udruga se osniva radi ostvarivanja sljedećih ciljeva: 
> 
> 1. zauzimanje za opće dobro i pravo izbora
> 
> 2. zalaganje, zaštita i promicanje prava trudnica, rodilja i roditelja, kroz ostvarivanje prava na korištenje adekvatnog rodiljnog dopusta i redovitu isplatu rodiljnih naknada «prema opće prihvaćenim standardima» koji omogućavaju pravo obitelji na dostojan život 
> 
> 3. zaštita prava i potpora u ostvarivanju prava zaposlenih i nezaposlenih trudnica, rodilja i roditelja prema važećim Zakonima i propisima 
> ...

----------


## mendula

Za passek:




> Moje pitanje "konzervativnijim" katolicima koji "slijepo" slijede sto crkva trenutacno propovijeda: 
> Kako uspijevate prihvatiti vremensku ovisnost stavova Crkve?? 
> Tj. kako uspijevate zivjeti sa saznanjem da je Crkva grijesila u proslosti i s velikom vjerojatnoscu u nekim stvarima grijesi i danas? Kako se uspijevate nositi sa saznanjem da su se stavovi Crkve iako sporo, ali ipak mijenjali kroz povijest (pa sama pomirdba raznih vjera nije bas lako bila zamisliva ranije...) i da ce se i nadalje mijenjati? Kako onda "slijepo" slijediti njena uputstva bez da sami promislimo i odlucimo ponekad sami za sebe da li nam se cini da nasa vjera i nasi stavovi dopustaju nesto ili ne? 
> (Npr. mozda, iako to vjerojatno nece ici tako brzo, za par godina Crkva prizna da homoseksualnost nije devijacija, bolest, grijeh, kako ce se onda osjecati roditelji djeteta kojeg nisu u potpunosti prihvatili takvo-kakvo je i koji su mu svojim stavovima i pricama o grijehu otezali zivot. Kao sto je npr. nekad bilo nemoguce vjencati se za nevjernika, a danas se to radi bez problema. etc.). STVARNO BIH VOLJELA DA MI NETKO ODGOVORI NA OVO (iskreno me zanima)!


Prihvatit ću se odgovoriti na ova pitanja. Samo bih htjela naglasiti da se ne smatram 


> ..."konzervativnijim" katolicima koji "slijepo" slijede...


 Ne znam kakvi bi to ljudi bili. Kakvi god da jesu, oni - takvi si valjda ni ne postavljaju pitanja ovog tipa pa ti neće ni odgovoriti.

Crkva je zajednica ljudi. Nesavršenih ljudi. Osoba koje prema svojoj savjesti i razumu uspješno ili manje uspješno nastoje živjeti na način kako je propovijedao Isus i kako nas poučava Bog u svojoj Objavi.
Taj način zapisan je u Bibliji. Zapisali su ga opet nesavršeni ljudi. Čitaju ga i sebi tumače opet nesavršeni ljudi. Koliko nesavršenosti, koliko nesigurnosti... Ipak, vjerujemo da je to čista Istina, riječi samoga Boga. Samo što ju često zbog svoga nesavršenstva (neznanja, ograničenosti - nismo kao Bog) pogrešno protumačimo. Zato Crkva stalno iznova čita i proučava Božju Riječ. Zato postoje teolozi i crkveni stručnjaci, koji prema svom znanju, iz ljudskih dostignuća u znanosti (svim znanostima), po daru razuma kojim nas je obdario Bog, nastoje bolje shvatiti svu dubinu i značenje Božje poruke za naš današnji, suvremeni život.
Tako se npr. vjerovalo da je Bog stvorio svijet u točno sedam (7) dana. Nekad su ljudi mislili da ta slova u Bibliji treba doslovno shvatiti. Ali, Bog nam je dao razum i zapovijedio nam je da ga koristimo. Pa smo kroz duga stoljeća shvatili da je u Bibliji zapravo zapisana metafora koja želi reći da svijet potječe od Boga, da ga je On stvorio i da je Bog veći od svega što postoji. I još mnoge poruke, da ne duljim previše ...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Dakle, Crkva griješi u svojim tumačenjima. Ali ih, također, stalno nastoji ispravljati. Da sad ne nabrajam primjere, samo ću podsjetiti da se za mnoge greške papa Ivan Pavao II ispričao u svojoj poznatoj isprici. I to je primjer da je Crkva svjesna nesavršenosti svojih tumačenja i svojih postupaka, i da se želi popraviti.

Pa kad ćemo napokon doći do savršenstva? Kad ćemo napokon biti sigurni da samo trebamo pročitati što kažu crkvenjaci i da znamo sve?
KAD?
Nikad.

Šta onda ta Crkva hoće? Zašto nam stalno nešto zvoca i uči nas ovome i onome? Zašto ju uopće itko sluša?

Zato jer svim ljudima treba savjet kako da postupe u pojedinim trenucima života.
Neki ljudi svjesni su da su savjeti koje daje Crkva vrlo često dobri i ispravni. Pa se prvo Crkvi obrate kad imaju pitanje (uzmu u obzir prvo stavove vjere).
Ali, i sama Crkva zahtjeva da se u svojim odlukama ti ljudi ravnaju po svojoj savjesti. To je sigurno. Možda netko misli da si Crkva dopušta navoditi ljude kao lutke na koncu. Zacijelo ima i takvih osoba u Crkvi. Ne možemo pobjeći od svoje ljudskosti, ponovno su to ljudi. Ništa drugačiji od ljudi koji čine obično građansko demokratsko društvo - a znamo da ni tu nema savršenstva. Reći ćete, "Pa ih onda smijenimo na izborima!". Da, jer postupimo po svojoj najboljoj pameti, po svojoj savjesti. Tako isto odlučimo o savjetima Crkve.
Nijedan vjernik neće se moći na Sudu Božjem opravdavati da je učinio taj i taj grijeh, za koji je znao da je grijeh, jer mu je netko u Crkvi tako rekao. Svakome će se mjeriti samo po njegovoj savjesti.

A zašto Crkva toliko upire da ju se sluša? Zašto tvrdi da je jedina u pravu?
Pa ja mislim da je to zato jer vjeruje da je Riječ Božja čista Istina.

Zašto joj toliko treba da promijeni svoje pogrešne tvrdnje? Ne znam. Takva je. Želi biti sigurna da je novo objašnjenje točnije od starog pa ga stavlja na dugu kušnju.
Pa zar joj ništa ne znači što se ljudi jako muče ravnajući se po onim prvim, krivim tvrdnjama? Znači joj. Ali ipak ide na sigurno. Uzda se da će si ti ljudi pomoći svojoj savješću. Tumačitelji vjere svjesni su težine svoje riječi, baš zbog tog svojstva savjeta i ravnanja, pa možda ne žele unositi pomutnju čestim i nepromišljenim promjenama stava.

Eto, odužila sam. Nemam više inspiracije, a znam da ću kasnije požaliti što nisam dodala i ovo i ono (vi vjerojatno nećete   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Iznijela sam svoje osobno mišljenje, kako ja sama sebi objašnjavam te stvari.

----------


## lidac2004

mene zanima,jer,iskreno,nemam pojma,gdje u Bibliji pise da je MPO grijeh i da su ljudi koji ne mogu imati djecu grijesnici i,stoga, i kaznjeni tako da ne mogu imati djecu?
da li je to Bog tako odredio ili Crkva?

isto tako je,po Crkvi,grijeh imati seksualne odnose prije braka,jeli tako?
koliko ste se Vi,koji toliko idete za crkvenim zakonima,slijedili i taj zakon?

to je isto kao da kazete da ljudi ne zasluzuju presadjivanje nekog organa,jer je Bog htio da nekom otkaze neki organ,pa ni nema pravo dobiti drugi....ne kuzim ja to....valjda sam preogranica po tom pitanju... :?

----------


## ms. ivy

> A zašto Crkva toliko upire da ju se sluša? Zašto tvrdi da je jedina u pravu?
> Pa ja mislim da je to zato jer vjeruje da je Riječ Božja čista Istina.


ključna riječ je VJERUJE.
a to joj ne daje pravo da drugim ljudima nameće svoje vjerovanje.
i nikako joj ne daje pravo da TVRDI da je jedina u pravu.

meni se isto stalno nameće ta usporedba sa presađivanjem organa, infuzijom i sličnim.
mislim, je li tko od vjernika prigovarao kad su papu na sve mile načine održavali na životu, a čovjeku je vrijeme očito isteklo?

----------


## mendula

Vjerujem da pod 



> ... da drugim ljudima nameće svoje vjerovanje...


misliš na nedavno komentiranje Zakona o MPO (ili kako se već točno zove) od strane Katoličke Crkve u Hrvatskoj. Crkva je to komentirala, ocijenila, rekla svoj stav o tome. Na to ima pravo. 
Ne znam tko je Zakon povukao iz procedure. Vjerojatno netko tko je odlučio postupiti po tom mišljenju. Da li je TAJ to smio napraviti, kao predstavnik državne vlasti u državi u kojoj nisu svi jedino katolici, to je, po mom mišljenju, pravo pitanje.




> nikako joj ne daje pravo da TVRDI da je jedina u pravu


Ja mislim da joj to daje pravo da tvrdi da je jedina u pravu. Kad netko misli da je nešto istina, to mu daje za pravo da tvrdi da je pravu. Npr. kad čovjek u tramvaju vidi džepara da nekome krade novčanik, to mu daje za pravo da tvrdi da je u pravu.


Oprosti, otkuda ti podatak da su



> papu na sve mile načine održavali na životu


 ?
Čovjek je umirao neko vrijeme, kao što starci nekad dugo leže u krevetu prije nego što umru. Što da s njima radimo, premda im je vrijeme očito isteklo?

----------


## ms. ivy

"Ne znam tko je Zakon povukao iz procedure. Vjerojatno netko tko je odlučio postupiti po tom mišljenju. Da li je TAJ to smio napraviti, kao predstavnik državne vlasti u državi u kojoj nisu svi jedino katolici, to je, po mom mišljenju, pravo pitanje."

e tu se slažem s tobom!

"Ja mislim da joj to daje pravo da tvrdi da je jedina u pravu. Kad netko misli da je nešto istina, to mu daje za pravo da tvrdi da je pravu. Npr. kad čovjek u tramvaju vidi džepara da nekome krade novčanik, to mu daje za pravo da tvrdi da je u pravu."

e sad, jedno je nešto misliti a drugo vidjeti... ali ta bi nas rasprava predaleko odvela.

"Čovjek je umirao neko vrijeme, kao što starci nekad dugo leže u krevetu prije nego što umru. Što da s njima radimo, premda im je vrijeme očito isteklo?"

pa nisu ga pustili da leži i umire nego su medicinski intervenirali. jer je čovjek bio bolestan. kao što su bolesni i oni kojima treba mpo. što su neprohodni jajovodi ili oligospermija ako ne bolest? zašto oni ne zalužuju medicinsku pomoć? kad se nekome začepe arterije, bi li doktori trebali reći - eee a tko ti kriv što si pio, pušio i jeo špek! sorry, odi doma i odživi koliko možeš!

----------


## zrinka

samo bih htjela pojasniti malo ovo s lijecenjima bolesnih:

katolicka crkva smatra da zivot pocinje od zaceca, i ona ima poslanje sacuvati bilo kakav i bilo ciji zivot, pa i onaj tek zaceti....

znaci, medicinski lijeciti bolesnog, u granicama mogucnosti znanosti, naravno da je prihvatljivo i normalno.....
ali lijeciti sebe na racun drugoga zivota, crkvi nije prihvatljivo....

znaci, u postupcima gdje se manipulira zamecima, koje crkva smatra osobama, po crkvi, radi se grijeh, jer se pojedinini zamecima ne dopusta zivot, nego se ili unistavaju ili odumru sami od sebe...

lijecenje nepolodnosti nije upitno za crkvu, koliko ja znam, nego bas manipulacija zamecima jest ono sto joj najvise smeta....

zato molim da se tranzfuzije i presadjivanje organa izbace iz ove price, jer nisu dobra paralela....

----------


## mendula

Što ja mislim o MPO?
Neplodnost je jedan ljudski nedostatak, bolest (ne znam nježniju riječ). Ljudi trebaju svoje snage i sposobnosti koristiti, između ostalog, da liječe bolesti (ja mislim, i koliko znam - to je i stav Crkve, da je to "od Boga", Božja zapovijed). Dakle, ljudi trebaju nastojati izliječiti neplodnosti. Medicina nam kaže da postoje razni oblici neplodnosti, koji se liječe na također različite načine. Da ne duljim, svi načini koji liječe neki organ, dodaju hormon koji nedostaje zbog disfunkcije organa itd., a ti načini na kraju omogućuju prirodan način oplodnje, nisu sporni.
Drugi slučaj, kad oplodnja nije moguća u tijelu žene, nego se obavlja "in vitro", ima nekoliko upitnih stvari (po mom mišljenju). Ako se oplođuje jedna jajna stanica, i samo jedna, i ona se pokuša usaditi u maternicu, i za nju se nastoje osigurati svi uvjeti preživljavanja - ja ne vidim problem. Neke informacije o tome da oplodnja "in vitro" ostavlja posljedice na oplođenu jajnu stanicu po mom mišljenju nisu sigurne, i po mojoj savjesti danas, ne bi utjecale na eventualnu moju odluku da prihvatim takvu oplodnju. Kad bi se pokazalo da imaju utjecaja na zametak, odvagnula bih moguće slučajeve i tada možda drugačije odlučila.
Ako se oplođuje više jajnih stanica, i ako se nekima od njih da prednost u preživljavanju, takvu oplodnju ne bih dopustila na sebi. Ne zanima me financijska strana priče. Ja mislim da ljudski život počinje spajanjem spolnih stanica, i od tog trenutka prema svakom zametku treba se odnositi kao prema ljudskoj osobi. A nijednoj osobi ne dajemo prednosti u preživljavanju (Tu se uvijek sjetim filma "Sofijin izbor". Naravno, tu ne treba unositi nesporazume tipa "prvo žene i djeca s Titanica" - to je valjda jasno).
Ne znam sve detalje o tehnikama MPO. Ovo je ono što znam. O onome što ne znam morala bih saznati pa donijeti odluku.
Koliko mi je poznato, ovi moji stavovi slažu se sa suvremenim tumačenjima Crkve, osim u dijelu da uopće nije dopušteno spajati jajnu stanicu i spermij izvan tijela žene. Ako sam dobro upućena, time se želi sačuvati pravo djeteta da bude začeto... ne znam kako bih to točno rekla, u ljudskom okruženju, kao čovjek - ne kao eksperiment. Nemojte me ovdje hvatati za riječ, ne znam što točno Crkva o tome kaže i zato taj stav ne mogu pokušati objasniti. Uglavnom, to pravo djeteta da bude "ljudski začeto" pretpostavlja se pravu roditelja da nastoje izliječiti svoj nedostatak. Tako ja to shvaćam.

----------


## ms. ivy

zrinka, mene u tome smeta onaj dio da su neplodni parovi sami krivi za svoju neplodnost, zbog "razvratnog" života.

taj princip kazne koja ti stalno visi nad glavom... i, hm, povlačim se iz ove rasprave jer ćemo odlutati u filozofske vode...

tko ne odobrava rad roda ne mora u njemu sudjelovati ili može sudjelovati u mjeri koja mu odgovara, je l' tako!

----------


## ivarica

> Čini mi se da se ovdje zaboravilo izvući ono najvažnije, a to je da bi cilj udruge Roda trebao biti okupljanje što više žena, djevojaka i naravno svih ostalih koji su zainteresirani.....


pa nije roda maticni ured da joj je to cilj.

----------


## zrinka

ms.ivy, pa i meni je taj dio bez veze
nije dobro stigmatizirati ljude po bilo kakvoj osnovi
neplodnost se moze svakome dogoditi, a uzroci su razni...

----------


## ms. ivy

točno tako   :Smile:

----------


## mendula

> mene u tome smeta onaj dio da su neplodni parovi sami krivi za svoju neplodnost, zbog "razvratnog" života.


I ja bih dodala da je to nespretno i nepromišljeno, ma netočno i bezosjećajno, etiketiranje ljudi u namjeri objašnjavanja svojih stavova. Naprosto, pogrešan i netočan argument.
To nije i moj argument, ni stav.

----------


## MajaMajica

> MajaMajica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čini mi se da se ovdje zaboravilo izvući ono najvažnije, a to je da bi cilj udruge Roda trebao biti okupljanje što više žena, djevojaka i naravno svih ostalih koji su zainteresirani.....
> 
> 
> pa nije roda maticni ured da joj je to cilj.


kakav matični ured? :? 
Ivarice, mislila sam da ćeš ti shvatiti da govorim da je dobro za udrugu da ima što više pristaša i članova jer time postiže i veći kredibilitet u društvu.

----------


## MIJA 32

Lidija 33 zanima me jesi li negdje "digla" svoj glas protiv pedofilije u crkvenim krugovima i što misliš o onom svećeniku kaj je zvao sexy telefon ili tako nešto katolička vjera opravdava na neki način :?  :?  :? 
Ne možeš uopće suditi o nečemu dok to nisi osjetila na vlastitoj koži,a s obzirom da neznaš što prolazimo mi neplodni parovi svaka daljnja rasprava za mene je završena.

----------


## Maja

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MajaMajica prvotno napisa
> ...


Velicina udruge i brojnost clanstva nisu nikakv indikator za kredibilitet te udruge u drustvu. Ni to koliko je se jako cuje i uvazava.

----------


## MajaMajica

Ma dajte nemojmo se zavaravat...čini mi se da sam iako sam imala dobre namjere opet popušila..Samo sam željela da se sve više uvažavamo, čak se nisam upustila ni u raspravu..pa odoh...  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

rodii nikad nije bio interes skupiti brojno clanstvo, vec aktivno. 
mi nismo registar roditelja ili sto ti ja znam.
uvijek to i naglasavamo. roda je aktivisticka udruga. ima svoju svrhu i svoju viziju. oblikuju je iskljucivo njeni clanovi, ne ono sto ljudi okolo misle da bi roda trebala biti i sto bi trebala raditi.

----------


## passek

Kao prvo, htjela bih zahvaliti menduli na, po meni, izuzetno lijepom odgovoru! 

Takoder, htjela bih se ispricati sto sam djelomicno skrenula s glavne teme ovog topica, sto je moguce izazvalo i neke nedoumice sto ja tu hocu (s npr. emanuelom). Jednostavno ovaj topic me je "potegnuo" da konacno postavim svoja pitanja i pokusam shvatiti kako funkcioniraju vjernici drugaciji
od mene, vjernici koji na prvi pogled manje razmisljaju, a vise slusaju, ili bar cesce stavove nazivaju "crkvenim", a ne svojim (u nazovi moju kategoriju ocito spada dosta ljudi koji su se ranije javili na ovaj topic i rekli da su vjernici, te cesto upotrijebili izraz da razdvajaju vjeru od crkve tj. ne slijede bas sve sto crkva propisuje). 
"In a nutshell" pitala sam se a) kako neki vjernici mogu uvijek slusati ta (opet ja  :Smile: ) ocito vremenski promjenjljiva uputstva (govorim o uputstvima crkve kao institucije, a ne o Bozjoj rijeci) i vjerovati u svakom trenutku u njihovu ispravnost, a da sami ne razmisle i procjene b) ako ipak sami preispituju i odlucuju zasto tako rijetko govore o "svojim stavovima" i konkretiziraju koji su to - bar da kazu "ja se slazem sa svim sadasnjim sluzbenim stavovima katolicke Crkve", a ne "ja sam vjernik", pa si ti misli sto to znaci  :Smile:  i dodajem c) da li misle da je "ja sam katolik" dovoljno jednoznacno i negiraju postojanje nas ostalih katolika koji ne mislimo bas sasvim isto? I nemojte se, molim Vas, uvrijediti odmah na ova pitanja. Tu su da se upoznamo i upoznamo razlicitosti.

Par komentara jos



> Nemam namjeru odgovarati na tvoja pitanja jer te dozivljavam kao svađalicu    (nemoj se na ovo naljutiti, nadam se da neces zato sam i stavila smajlic koji jesam).


  :Smile:  Ma, O.K. mozes me i tako dozivjeti (to vajda naslucujes moju ovnovsku prirodu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), iako mislim da samo puno inzistiram na pitanjima i odgovorima koji me iskreno zanimaju i da inzistiram da svi involvirani jasno i glasno kazu za sto jesu ili nisu, a pri tome pokusavam uglavnom izbjeci uvredljive  i grube rijeci, no ne znam koliko sam uspjesna (a i ponese te nekad...). 
Naravno, da mozes imati negativan stav prema homoseksulcima, ali ja isto tako mogu biti zgrozena time i nije zahtjevanje jednoumlja ako to tako i kazem. Ova tema je i opet off-topic, no ono sto me je zapravo uzasno zasmetalo je upotreba rijeci "nemogu progutati homoseksualnost i davanje istima sva prava"! Moguce da je to napisano brzopleto i sad izvuceno iz konteksta, ali, evo, smeta me vise nego da si samo izrekla sumnju da li je homoseksulana zajednica prikladana za dijete pa da mozemo raspravljati o tome! Moguce da nisi mislila tako... 




> Mi smo tu vec imali rasprava rasprava na ovu temu i nemam zelju ulaziti u jos jednu jer nema smisla, ali ti brkas osnovne pojmove i zao mi je zbog toga.


Evo, pocet cu od sredine tvog posta.
Naravno da ti mozes i ne moras raspravljati o ovoj temi i mozes i ne moras misiti da ovakve rasprave imaju smisla i da ti se nakon par diskusija vise ne mora dati ponavljati svoje argumente (iako uvijek mozes staviti link  :Smile: ), ali generalno gledajuci to sto su neki ljudi, jednom ili 100 puta vec raspravljali o ovakvim pitanjima ne znaci da je tema iscrpljena, odgovori dani, pitanja vise nema i da nemamo vise sto nauciti. Ako postoji kakav FAQ o toj temi na ovom forumu, uputi me, molim te, iako mislim da ako o prehrani djece i sl. mozemo stalno iznova raspravljati i nesto nauciti onda sigurno mozemo i o ovome.

Nadalje, kao sto ce biti vidljivo dolje, drzim da nisi pokazala da je brkam pojmove (on the contrary! ti proizvoljno pridjeljujes pojmovima samo jedno znacenje), i, na zalost, moram reci svoj post si zaodjenula u kvazi-crkvenu spiku bez konkretnih odgovora, ali sa zanimljivim konotacijama. Upravo ono sto sam zamolila da se ne radi, te, kao i mnogi iz "tvrde" struje, odlucujes vise ne raspravljati (molim da se napravi anketa koliko je "tvrdih" vjernika na ovom tipiku izjavilo da ne zeli raspravljati kad se konacno krenulo raspravljati, a da podsjetim a) Crkva je pokrenula ovu cijelo lavinu opiranju novom zakonu b) lidija_33 je pokrenula ovaj topik ?!). Ma, naravno, svatko od nas "moze pokupiti svoje lutkice i vise se necemo zajedno igrati"  :Smile: , ali malo bi trebali biti zabrinuti svojim defetistickim ponasanjem i prekidanjem razgovora sa svakim tko postavi pitanja u malo drugacijem obliku ili sam bas ja tako grozna :? Bez brige, necu ni ja vise puno raspravljati o ovome, jer se a) "necete vise igrati sa mnom" :/ b) sto je jos vaznije, pocela sam trositi previse vremena na ovu dopisku, a treba raditi i druge stvari  :Smile: 




> Passek, za tebe...
> Crkva nije goticka ili romanicka gradjevina ili institucija. 
> Crkva je zivo tijelo Kristovo.
> Crkva sam ja. Crkva je i Lidija 33 ili Bepina. Crkva je grijesila, grijesi i grijesit ce (a zahvaljujuci i meni).


Rijec crkva u hrvatskom jeziku moze znaciti gradevinu, ali do tvog posta na ovom topiku nikad nije bila koristena u tom smislu.
Crkva se definitivno upotrebljava i da oznaci crkvenu instituciju, koja onda obuhvaca crkvenu hijerarhiju, ima pozamasne posjede  etc. te se najcesce u tom smislu upotrebljavala u na ovom forumu kad su ljudi pricali o sluzbenim stavovima katolicke crkve versus neki drugi stavovi.
Iako je ovo sto pisem vrlo trivijalno, buduci da je dovedeno u pitanje evo navodim i par crkvenih linkova (random izabranih) koji isto zbore o crkvi
i kao instituciji: 
http://www.ofm.hr/duh/francis/zivot_...tvo_boga_2.htm
http://www.dominikanci.hr/info/intervju_frano.php ...
Naravno, crkva se moze upotrijebiti da oznaci cijelu vjersku zajednicu i ti si ocito odlucila pricati o crkvi u tom smislu. Ono sto je zanimljivo da si u crkvu ubrojala samo ljude koji misle slicno tebi (tko koga optuzuje za jednoumlje!!  :Smile: ), a vidis Anci, Mukicu, bb, nele, mene, pa i emanuela (unatoc toplim rijecima za lidiju) ... sve te cure koje su izjavile da su katolici, ali, vidis, razmisljaju malo drugacije, si izostavila ??!!  :Rolling Eyes:  Slucajnost?
A kad sam govorila o pogresivosti crkve i postepenoj promjeni stavova, ja sam mislila na sluzbene stavove, a ne nas malih vjernika bez obzira koliko smo bitni za postojanje same crkve.




> Ona ima svoj nauk. Moja prabaka nije poznavala taj nauk, ali je imala savrsen instinkt da zivot prozivi po motu "moli i radi" i da nepogresivo zna sto je dobro, a sto ne.
> 
> Vjernik cak i ne mora poznavati Katekizam, iako je pozeljno.


Evo, slicno tvojoj prabaki, ja mozda ne znam bas sve i definitivno bi me netko vicniji Katekicmu mogao samljeti za dorucak, ali osjecam sto je dobro, a sto ne  :Smile: .




> Njemu moze biti dovoljna okrenutost zivotu i samo cinjenica da je dijete Bozji dar. I zato je vjernik duboko uvjeren da ne postoji *pravo* na dijete. Postoji samo milost da taj dar primimo ili ne. Iz samo Njemu znanih razloga. Ja ne mislim da sam svoju djecu zasluzila. Darovana su mi. Kao i nekima ovdje koji su bili uvjereni da samo svojom snagom i svojim *pravom* mogu do djeteta. Sto me jako raduje.


Ja kao covjek i vjernik znam da imamo pravo truditi se dobiti djecu dokle god to razumno ne ugrozava nekog drugog (a mislim da to kod MPO-a nije slucaj) i nadam se da onda nikom nece biti uskracen taj dar.




> Zato mnogi ne vide smisao rasprave ovdje o Crkvi i vjeri.


Ne lacaj se onda maca...  :Smile: . Bez uvrede, nije problem ni u temi ni u mjestu vec o sudionicima - ukljucujuci i mene  :Smile: . Iz svog faha znam da ljudi koji stvarno poznaju materiju i uz to su jos elokventni mogu i najteze teme pribliziti skoro bilo kome.




> Tvoji mi stavovi izgledaju vise protestantski, oprosti.


Ma, ne   :Laughing: . Moze i ta usporedba, uostalom ne bas pohvalno ponasanje  katolicke crkve je i iniciralo protestantizam :/. No, ja bih radije da sam slicna sv. Franju i promjeni iznutra.

I jos komentar na MajuMajicu. Mislim da mislis najbolje, ali iako nisam clan Rode ne mislim da je ideja Rode masovnost i kompromisi vec borba za (ispravne) ciljeve iz statuta. Isto tako ne mislim da je Roda u bilo kojem smislu bila nekorektna ili napadala (u neopravdnanom smislu) katolicku Crkvu. Ne slazu se ni svi vjernici, ni svi svecenici s krajnje nekorektnim istupima nekih crkvenih predstavnika i prije bih se pridruzila neli u tvrdnji da mene kao vjernika smeta i neugodno mi je sto predstavnici moje vjere rade takve stvari. Uostalom, problem i je sto se crkva mijesa u sve i svasta, i ova drzava dopusta razne kompromise bez obzira sto postoje i vjernici i nevjernici koji drugacije misle. To ne treba i Rodi...

I konacno, sto sam ja htjela od "tvrdih" vjernika? Razgovor, htjela sam da vidite da crkvu (sad koristim ovu rijec u smislu zajednice vjernika kako je to dijanam htjela) ne cinite samo vi, da mozda uocite svoje "jednoumlje"...
Nadam se da sam pisala relativno konzistentno (daleko od matematicke preciznosti, ali valjda nema vecih propusta), znam da su neki pojmovi nespretni i neprecizni ('tvrdi" etc.) i ispricavam se zbog duzine.

----------


## Natasa30

> znaci, u postupcima gdje se manipulira zamecima, koje crkva smatra osobama, po crkvi, radi se grijeh, jer se pojedinini zamecima ne dopusta zivot, nego se ili unistavaju ili odumru sami od sebe...
> 
> lijecenje nepolodnosti nije upitno za crkvu, koliko ja znam, nego bas manipulacija zamecima jest ono sto joj najvise smeta....


Manipulacija. Manipulira zametcima :/ Bas ruzna rijec i zar ne postoji neka druga. Pa crkva manipulira ljudima vec vjekovima.

----------


## ~lex~

passek   :Love:

----------


## mendula

passek, hvala!   :Smile:  
Malo gramatike koja će pomoći da se bolje razumijemo.
Kad se govori o CRKVI kao građevini, riječ se piše malim slovom - crkva.
Kad se govori o instituciji, grupi ljudi, riječ se piše velikim slovom - Crkva.
To nema veze s poštovanjem, cijenjenjem ili uvažavanjem Crkve. To je čista gramatika.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pravopis

----------


## mendula

:Embarassed:  
 :Love:

----------


## naty

Čitam i ne vjerujem :shock: 

Lidija, Lidija pa ti bi se svađala.

To je ujedno i moj odgovor na Mukicino pitanje "Kaj ti zapravo hoćeš?"

Ni meni nije skroz jasno, ali mislim da si ti upala ovdje sa ciljem provociranja i svađanja. Bez uvrede, ali daj molim te odi na neki drugi forum pa tamo iskaljuj svoje frustracije na nekom drugom (ako te je netko uopće voljan čitati). Ja nisam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamita

hebemu passek koliki postovi

----------


## maria71

il sam ja zaglupila il ja ne vidim poantu ovog topica.....

ili je to čisti larpurlartizam.........

----------


## passek

> Kad se govori o CRKVI kao građevini, riječ se piše malim slovom - crkva.
> Kad se govori o instituciji, grupi ljudi, riječ se piše velikim slovom - Crkva.


  :Embarassed:  To je ipak zaostatak iz skolskog sustava one drzave kad se ni Bog nije pisao velikim slovom, pa mi se omakne! Dakle, Katolicka crkva, Protestantska crkva etc.  ili Crkva ako se zna o kojoj se govori. Right?  :Smile:  Iako vjerujem da nesporazumi nisu posljedica velikih ili malih slova, jer o arhitekturi jos nismo raspravljali  :Smile: 




> hebemu passek koliki postovi


  :Smile:  Pa, kad krenem filozofirati... Moram se "skinuti" s Rode prije nego pocnem raditi    :Sad:   ili hitno uvjezbati haiku postove.

----------


## passek

Mendula, tvojim postovima stvarno malo sto treba dodati ili oduzeti i jasni su mi (pises mojim jezikom  :Smile: ).
Evo, i ti si nabacila, pa da postavim to cisto prakticno pitanje: zna li netko da li se negdje prakticiraju IVF postupci koji zadovoljavaju ljude koji su iz religioznih ili sl. razloga protiv selektivnog reduciranja broja embrija i/ili zamrzavanja? Da li je to i kod nas moguce? Ili neka druga tehnika (GIFT...)?
(Slicno kao sto je moguce zadovoljiti uvjete ljudi koji se protive transfuziji. Bio je slucaj nedavno...) Ne kuzim se dovoljno u terminologiju...

(Nije bas haiku ali napredujem   :Smile: )

----------


## passek

Vidis, tu ja zapravo vidim mogucnost za djelovanje Rode (vidi kako nalazim drugima posla  :Smile: ), mogucnost za dijalog i mogucnost za ukljucivanje u rad Rode ljudi koji imaju etickih problema sa standardnim IVF-om: dakle, borba za mogucnost izbora postupka (vjerojatno je uspjesnost ostalih postupaka manja, ali nije 0), a ne zabrana MPO-a za sve.

Mozda pricam bez veze...

Over and out!

----------


## Mukica

ja jos uvijek ne kuzim koja je poanta cijele ove price?

ak se neko nece ucllanit u rodu zbog toga sto ista, izmedju ostalog,  podrzava i donosenje zakona o MPO - ne treba - njegova stvar - niko nikoga nikad nije tjerao da se uclani u rodu, pa nece ni dalje

isti taj, u svakom trenutku moze pokrenut svoje tijelo i um, osnovat svoju vlastitu udrugu, koja bi se npr. borila protiv toga da se drugim udrugama omoguci da bilo sto podrzavaju

nakon sto to ucini, neka bude spreman za svoj rad i postignuca primati pohvale istomisljenika i kritike onih koji tako ne misle


ak neko misli sjedit doma, gledat TV, citat novine i nakon toga iz topline svog doma kritizirat napore nekih ljudi da ostvare svoja ljudska prava - neka mu je, na njegovu je dusu 

*al dajte prestanite vise* 
molimo vec mjesecima da nam malo pomognu, da dodju u canicevu - tam treba sutu u vrece natrpat i malo nekaj delat
na tim topicima nema ni 10% odziva od onog kolko ga ima na ovom

moje je osobno misljenje da je Udruga Roda jako puno dala (konkretno Gost1 i jos par cura koje jesu clanice te udruga kao tijelo) svima kojima je osobno stalo do toga tj. da Zakon o MPO bude jednom donesen, a da s druge strane svi koji ovdje na ovom forumu postaju na MPO jako malo daju toj istoj udruzi zauzvrat... ak ocete bas konkretno... kad bi se samo 10% cura koje postaju na MPO javilo da pomognu malo u Canicevoj, prostor bi vec odavno bio ociscen... 

kad bi svi mi, mogli radit rukama, kolko mozemo jezicima, di bi nam bio kraj?

Rece jednom jedan veli covjek nesto, a ja cu njegove rijeci sad malo modificirat, onak kak meni pase (to i onak svi cine vec na 3 strane, pa zakaj bi ja bila iznimka):

Mi trebamo dlanove vase,
vaseg srca ražaren plamen
i kaplje znoja...
O Boze...


sve sto je ovdje napisano, izaslo je ravno iz moje velike glave i ni u kom slucaju ne odrazava stav udruge nego iskljucivo mene, ovolke kolka jesam, osobno

----------


## passek

:/ Trenutacna mi je lokacija Oslo ...

----------


## Daniela32

Odgovor za Passek:

Prema dokumentu Donum Vitae koji je temelj stavova Katoličke crkve na ovu temu, kompletna MPO je neprihvatljiva, uključujući najobičniju inseminaciju (ubrizgavanje muževog sjemena u maternicu ili jajovode), zbog razdvajanja čina "bračne ljubavi" od začeća, i zbog načina na koji muž daje sjeme koje ide dalje na obradu.

Drugi par postola je da većina svećenika prihvaća MPO uključujući IVF ukoliko nema uništenih embrija, i ukoliko se taj čin sprovodi za bračne partnere (bez doniranih stanica).

Tako da mjesta za otvoreni dijalog u biti nema, pa je na svakom paru ponaosob, da nađe i u crkvi podršku ukoliko mu je potrebna (a to je zaista moguće). :/ 

Mukice, kad bi barem jedan solidniji postotak članova Rode (a ne članova foruma!) pomogao oko čiščenja u Čanićevoj, odavno bi bilo gotovo. Ne kužim uopće tvoju paralelu oko forumašica s MPO podforuma.  :/

----------


## ivarica

a ja ne kuzim zasto se ovom topiku trazi svrha?
koju ima npr. onaj o goloj mici ? 

topik mozda nije vise u onu svrhu zbog koje je otvoren, ali zasto mislite da bi ga trebalo prekidati (pa nema veze lupanje po enterima sa lupanjem po zidovima) ili usmjeravati (na sto?).

----------


## Natasa30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Za golu micu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

> :/ Trenutacna mi je lokacija Oslo ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivancica

> a ja ne kuzim zasto se ovom topiku trazi svrha?
> koju ima npr. onaj o goloj mici ? 
> 
> topik mozda nije vise u onu svrhu zbog koje je otvoren, ali zasto mislite da bi ga trebalo prekidati (pa nema veze lupanje po enterima sa lupanjem po zidovima) ili usmjeravati (na sto?).


Draži mi je onaj o mici, od višednevnog isčitavanja ovog me već boli glava, ili mi se čini da sam ga već čitala prije prije neki mjesec  :Crying or Very sad:  ???

Samo toliko...uključivat se definitivno ne želim, a da bi imala šta reći, imala bi...

----------


## Gost 1

Potpuno sam zbunjena, pa od sad postam samo na podforumu "potpomognuta", i to isključivo na topicu o goloj mici  :Smile:

----------


## emily

iv, od srca ti hvala na goloj mici, da nisi stavila link ovdje, skroz bih propustila obilje korisnih info :D

----------


## ifi

Pokušavam pročitati i shvatiti što na se ovom topiku događa,istina ja sam samo jedna forumašica i to tek nedavno pridružena,katolkinja i aktivna vjernica,ali sam i MAMA.Svi se mi razlikujemo u svojim životnim stavovima,ali nitko se ne može poistovjetiti sa određenim grupama,bilo to crkva,rode ili nešto slično.Ali po meni je to normalno.Imam dvoje divne djece imala sam strašno problematične trudnoće,mala je vjerovatnost da bi još jednu iznijela do kraja(nikad se ne zna),ali da nemam djecu SVE bih napravila da bo došla do njih i ne mogu vjerovati da jedna mama ne podupire žene da imaju svoju djecu!
Marko 24.12.1999
Dora 20.10.2003

----------


## MIJA 32

Ifi  :D 
Ivarica za gole mice :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lidac2004

> ne mogu vjerovati da jedna mama ne podupire žene da imaju svoju djecu!


ne kaze se uzalud da je zena zeni najveci neprijatelj   :Wink:

----------


## passek

Daniela32, hvala ti na detaljnom odgovoru. I mislila sam da se MPO ne moze pomiriti s trenutacnim sluzbenim stavovima Katolicke crkve. Moje je pitanje zapravo ciljalo na moguce modifikacije postupka (na eventualni osobni zahtjev) u smjeru zadovoljavanja etickih zahtjeva malo "fleksibilnijih" vjernika ili cak nevjernika, koji traze neunistavanje embrija, implantaciju manjeg broja oplodenih jajnih stanica, GIFT postupak itd.  

Vidim da je ovo postao vrlo prometan topic... Neki dan sam naletjela na topic
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9855 . Ful sam na angazman oko ovog topica i svoje probleme s istim pocela gledati u drugom svjetlu. Nije neka novost da ima vecih problema u zivotu, niti nije problematika ovog topica bez veze i usudila bih se reci da ima znatan "impact" na zivot ljudi - "one way or the other" - (ne nuzno ovaj topic vec tema kao takva), ali kad ti netko dofura sasvim konkretan pojedinacni problem ravno pod nos perspektiva se nuzno, bar privremeno  :Sad:  ,
promijeni. Evo, stavih link ovdje, pa mozda ga pogledaju i neki ljudi (kao sto rekoh, vidim da je topic prometan) kojima je doticni topic promaknuo kao i meni, a mozda mogu i pomoci...

----------


## iris34

Htjedoh otvoriti novi topic - no onda sam odustala jer.... zašto trošiti dragocjena mjesta na forumu



> MPO je etički neprihvatljiva kao i pobačaj, kao i homoseksualni brakovi, kao i svaki grijeh.
> Ali to ne znači da Crkva ili, ne daj Bože, Bog, odbacuju te svoje članove koji su to učinili. Crkva sve prihvaća i pomaže koliko može. Nikada nije nikoga zbog toga odbacila. Ali mora propovijedati istinu. Crkva osuđuje grijeh a ne grešnika.
> 
> .


Lidija,
kad je već Crkvi neprihvatljiv svaki grijeh i kad već osuđuje grijeh a ne grešnika slijedi pitanje:
a kako objašnjavaš da Crkva sve ove godine (od nalaza inspekcije 2002.) nije osudila grijeh opisan u članku objavljenom u Večernjem listu:
http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...73483/index.do  :shock: ili još
http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...73941/index.do  :shock: 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Da komentiram dalje????

 :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

nije lidija glasnogovornica crkve pa da joj postavljas takve upite.
niti je ovaj forum medij za razgovore izmedu javnosti i crkve.
svaki sljedeci slican post koji se ne odnosi na temu topika brisat cemo.

----------


## iris34

primila na znanje....

što god to značilo  8)

----------


## nela

> svaki sljedeci slican post koji se ne odnosi na temu topika brisat cemo.


Ne razumijem zbog čega? To je tabu tema? Trebamo se praviti da problem ne postoji?  Nadati se da ce nestati  ako ga gurnemo pod tepih  i  budemo prešućivali?  :?

----------


## ivarica

molim procitaj dio mog posta koji si quotala

----------


## TATA MATA

Vec sam izasao sa ovog topica nakon kaj sam vecinu procitao ali savjest mi nije dala da odem, a da nista ne napisem !

Internet je zeznuta stvar i vjerujem da bi bilo puno ugodnije razgovarat na nekoj kavici (Anci   :Wink:   ) ali moram priznat da su neke cure malo bez veze istrcale i mozda napisale sto i ne misle.
Isto tako ne zelim da ovo shvatite kao napad na vasu hvalevrijednu Udrugu, ali nekao mi se cini da nije bas neka fora postavljat kao uvijet za člansto, pristanak na MPO.

Moje osobno misljenje je kao katolika vjernika da u mojoj obitelji MPO ne dolazi u obzir.
Moja supruga i ja smo razgovarali, prije trudnoće i definitivno bi nakon neuspijelih pokušaja otišli do Nazorove i usrecili sebe i jos nekoga.

Eto cure, zato mi nije jasno zakaj se tolko ljutite.

 I jos nesto svi koji se izjasnjavaju kao katolici, a sveto pismo tumace na svoj nacin i prihvacaju samo ono kaj im se sviđa neka si malo razmisle o svojoj vjeri. [/i]

----------


## meli

Molim moderatore da reagiraju na ovaj post, ovo je čista provokacija i diranje u tuđu intimu! I našao je da soli pamet drugima nakon što mu žena objavi da je trudna.... svašta!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TATA MATA

> Molim moderatore da reagiraju na ovaj post, ovo je čista provokacija i diranje u tuđu intimu! I našao je da soli pamet drugima nakon što mu žena objavi da je trudna.... svašta!


 :shock: 
Moram priznat da si me zbunila !
Intima...daj mi pojasni gdje sam ja ovdje na INTERNETU dotaknuo tvoju intimu i o cemu ti pricas.
Kakvo soljenje pameti ? Daj mi reci cime ?
Ovo je nagluplji post na cijelom topicu...   :Laughing:   ...intima !
Kaj se tice objave trudnoce napisao sam da smo se ranije dogovorili da umjetene oplodnje nema a smatram da imamo ista prava oko donošenja takve odluke.

A ako si se nasla isprovocirana...meni je jako zao Meli, to mi nije bila namjera ni pod razno.

----------


## plavaa

*TATA MATA*, zasto si podizao staru temu iz prasine? Samo ces obnoviti sve ovo s tim svojim postom.



> Isto tako ne zelim da ovo shvatite kao napad na vasu hvalevrijednu Udrugu, ali nekao mi se cini da nije bas neka fora postavljat kao uvijet za člansto, pristanak na MPO.


To je uvjet za clanstvo utoliko sto je to dio kojim se Udruga bavi, i dio rada koji je jako vazan. Tvoj osobni izbor je zelis li ti na potpomognutu, ili ne, no valjda je jasno da ne mozes biti clan neke udruge ukoliko se ne slazes sa ciljevima koje ona ima i stvarima koje promice.
Jednako tako je jasno, ili bi trebalo biti, da su clanovi ove Udruge samo oni koji se slazu sa Statutom koji su obavezni procitati prije pristupa.

Nitko ljude ne tjera da se uclane u Rode, ne vidim kakvo je to postavljanje uvjeta. Uvjet je utoliko sto *ti* neces (valjda) biti clan Udruge s cijim se Statuom ne slazes. Ili hoces?

----------


## plavaa

> Eto cure, zato mi nije jasno zakaj se tolko ljutite.


 Ja cu ti probat objasnit zasto se ja ljutim. Zato sto mislim da se Crkva nema prava mijesati u zakon koji ce meni jednog dana omoguciti da dobijem svoje dijete ako ne budem mogla prirodno. Zato jer mislim da Crkva ima svako pravo biti protiv MPO, u crkvi. I zato jer mislim da ima svako pravo pokusati uvjeriti nekoga protiv MPO - *onog koji joj se obrati.*

Mislim da nema pravo na taj nacin regulirati moj zivot. Ili zivot nekoga tko mozda ne vjeruje u Boga. Jer mislim da nema prava mijesati se u zakon koji ljudima moze pomoci da dobiju djecu, jer time meni uskracuje jedno od mojih osnovnih ljudskih prava - pravo na reprodukciju.

Naravno, tvoje je pravo da MPO ne dolazi u obzir. No, *tebi nitko to ne pokusava uskratiti*. Tisucama zena Crkva pokusava uskratiti njihovo pravo da traze lijecnicku pomoc u lijecenju bolesti. Razlika je drasticna.

----------


## renata

> Eto cure, zato mi nije jasno zakaj se tolko ljutite.


svakom covjeku je tesko shvatiti necije tudje osjecaje ako nije sam iskusio nesto slicno. pa i tada je tesko, trebas se sjetiti svojih osjecaja koji su upravo slicni tim tudjim i dobro se potruditi shvatiti.
ovu temu smo toliko puta prozvakali, neki ljudi su shvatili zasto se ne moze ovako olako pisati o tome, neki nisu.
dira se u naj naj dublje osjecaje nekih drugih ljudi. tako nesto je pregrubo preko ovakvog medija kao forum.

----------


## renata

> To je uvjet za clanstvo utoliko sto je to dio kojim se Udruga bavi, i dio rada koji je jako vazan. Tvoj osobni izbor je zelis li ti na potpomognutu, ili ne, no valjda je jasno da ne mozes biti clan neke udruge ukoliko se ne slazes sa ciljevima koje ona ima i stvarima koje promice.
> Jednako tako je jasno, ili bi trebalo biti, da su clanovi ove Udruge samo oni koji se slazu sa Statutom koji su obavezni procitati prije pristupa


plavaa, molim te da ne pises o ciljevima udruge, statutu i clanstvu u ime udruge. ako treba razjasniti nesto o tome, onda ce to napraviti netko iz uo.

----------


## plavaa

> plavaa, molim te da ne pises o ciljevima udruge, statutu i clanstvu u ime udruge. ako treba razjasniti nesto o tome, onda ce to napraviti netko iz uo.


Oh, ja ovo uopce nisam pisala u ime Udruge, samo pricam s njim. Zaboravila sam dodati da ovo pisem svoje osobno misljenje, sorry.

Dakle: *Sve sta sam napisala u ona dva posta moje je osobno misljenje, i Udruga Roda, ili UO, nemaju veze s tim.* Dapace, to vrijedi za svaki moj post na ovoj temi, pa da se ne ponavljam nek stoji ovako istaknuto.

----------


## renata

> nekao mi se cini da nije bas neka fora postavljat kao uvijet za člansto, pristanak na MPO.


tatamata, to sto si napisao nije istina.
nikad nismo postavljali kao uvjet za clansto pristanak na mpo, kao niti to da sve mame koje su clanice trebaju dojiti svoju djecu, niti da moraju osobno provoditi sve sto pise u nasim ciljevima.

dakle, uvijek cemo postivati osobnu odluku svakog clana za sebe, bilo za ili protiv dojenja ili mpo ili ne znam, cijepljenja itd.
no ono sto svaki clan kod uclanjenja mora biti suglasan je postivanje tudjeg prava na ono sto je u ciljevima udruge, postivanje tih ciljeva kao neceg za sto se udruga zalaze i obveza da ne djeluje nikad u javnosti protiv ciljeva udruge.
ako nekome clanu nije jasno sto to znaci, mozemo to raspraviti na nasem radnom mjestu.

----------


## TATA MATA

Bas mi je drago da smo ipak krenuli normalno razgovarat.
Ja osobno nemam nista protiv nikoga pa ponajmanje protiv vas iako se ne slazem sa vama.
Vasi ciljevi su jasni i za nekog preglasni ali vase ja pravo da se borite za njih ukoliko u njih vjerujete.
Crkva se isto tako bori za svoja stajalista, ALI vas je problem sto je Crkva u ovom slucaju jaca strana. Tko zna mozda cete kroz neko vrijeme pobjediti i mozda ce vasi zahtjevi i argumenti biti jaci.
Ja cu se boriti za zabranu, a Vi za legalizaciju.

Ista stvar je sa istospolnim zajednicama...po meni jos 1000 puta gora !
Daj si zamisli da dva tipa odgajaju posvojeno musko dijete !?!? Žasu !

Ista stvar je sa legalizacijom prostitucije i droga !

No ovdje je tema MPO.
Cure pa nije Crkva donijela taj zakon vec Sabor RH, a razlika je samo u tome sto Crkva ima jace lobije.
Mozda da je SDP ostao na vlasti bi lakse doslie do svog cilja iako sumnjam.

Ja samo ponavljam... KATLOLICI "vjernici" po meni nemogu biti ZA legalizaciju MPO.
 :Saint:

----------


## VedranaV

Što ti točno hoćeš na ovom topicu? Da se zna tvoje mišljenje ili još nešto?

----------


## TATA MATA

> tatamata, to sto si napisao nije istina.
> nikad nismo postavljali kao uvjet za clansto pristanak na mpo, kao niti to da sve mame koje su clanice trebaju dojiti svoju djecu, niti da moraju osobno provoditi sve sto pise u nasim ciljevima.
> 
> dakle, uvijek cemo postivati osobnu odluku svakog clana za sebe, bilo za ili protiv dojenja ili mpo ili ne znam, cijepljenja itd.
> no ono sto svaki clan kod uclanjenja mora biti suglasan je postivanje tudjeg prava na ono sto je u ciljevima udruge, postivanje tih ciljeva kao neceg za sto se udruga zalaze i obveza da ne djeluje nikad u javnosti protiv ciljeva udruge.
> ako nekome clanu nije jasno sto to znaci, mozemo to raspraviti na nasem radnom mjestu.


Renco...misljenja sam da nemres u isti kos stavljat MPO i sve ostalo.
Zasto to mislim ?
Pa prvenstveno zato jer ja sad recimo da sam clan (a volio bih biti) ne bih smio ovdje pisati da se bas ne slazem sa umjetnim zacecem. Jel tak ? Je !

Ne bih volio ulaziti u teološke nauke ili bilo kakve druge jer ja sam samo laik grešnik, no međutim neke stvari se moraju znati u zivotu i tako je to.
Bog nam je dao pravo izbora i na nama je kako cemo dalje... i na kraju odgovarat za svoje postupke !
Netko to od gore vidi sve !
A niti Lidija niti ja nismo tu da ikoga osuđujemo (ne daj Boze) vec da ko ljudi popricamo o nasim stavovima !

Ima jedna stara zakletva koja kaze !

"MOJA DUŠA PRIPADA BOGU,
 MOJ ŽIVOT DOMOVINI,
 MOJE SRCE LJUBLJENOJ,
 MOJA ČAST MENI."

To je po meni ispravan stav kojeg se pokušavam držati, koliko kod izgledao patetican !

----------


## Ancica

> Ja samo ponavljam... KATLOLICI "vjernici" po meni nemogu biti ZA legalizaciju MPO.


Onda o tome raspravljaj tamo gdje je tome mjesto, unutar tvoje vjerske zajednice.

Oni katolici koji smatraju da mogu biti katolici i podrzavati tuda MPO prava (iako ih sami ne bi koristili niti misle da bi ih drugi katolici smjeli koristiti) mogu cista srca i ciste glave potpisati pristupnicu u Udrugu.

RODA nije zainteresirana niti ce biti zainteresirana za mjenjanje katolickog ucenja ili bilo kakvog drugog vjerskog ucenja.  Ukoliko netko smatra da se katolicko ucenje treba ili ne smije mijenjati on se time treba baviti tamo gdje nesto po tom pitanju moze i postici - u njegovoj vjerskoj zajednici.  A Udruga RODA to sigurno nije.

----------


## TATA MATA

> Što ti točno hoćeš na ovom topicu? Da se zna tvoje mišljenje ili još nešto?


Oprosti jel sam mozda i tebe necim uvrijedio ?

Ako jesam oprosti.
Ako nisam ne razumijem pitanje. OK vidim da si član ali ja te ne silim da citas moje postove. Jer ako se ja nisam naljutio na vase stavove zasto bi se ti naljutila na moje stavove.
Ako smatras da je tema "Gola mica" pametnija i rasprava je kvalitetnija od ove onda bolje citaj te postove.
Nitko nije prisiljen bio nista napisati ni procitati.
Mir s tobom !  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

znas kaj tata mata???

radi se o tome da i ljudi cija dusa ne pripadaju bogu imaju pravo birati kome ce njihova dusa pripadati

nek tvoja pripada bogu - kaj me briga - tvoja stvar
moja ne pripada - i kaj to bilo koga brig

a to kaj ti brijes da se neke stvari u zivotu moraju znati to je tvoj problem... (tvoj nacin razmisljanja, tvoj stav, tvoje pravo, tvoj izbor... ) ja se zalazem za to da svako zna ono kaj on osobno hoce, a ne ono kaj bi drugi htjeli da on hoce

i pravo veli ancica:




> Onda o tome raspravljaj tamo gdje je tome mjesto, unutar tvoje vjerske zajednice.



p.s.
*Sve sta sam ikad napisala na ovom topicu moje je osobno misljenje*

----------


## renata

ja potpuno razumijem sto je vedrana pitala.
ni ja ne shvacam sto zelis postici.

razilazimo se u nekim stavovima, to smo svi, pa i ti zakljucili. tesko da cemo mi tebe nagovoriti na nesto suprotno, tesko da ces ti nas i onda koja je svrha ovoga? ancica je dobro napisala gdje bi trebao pokrenuti ovakvu raspravu.
a ljudi koji se bore s neplodnoscu ovo mjesto smatraju i svojim mjestom za podrsku, jer im je tesko i treba im podrska.
ovo je kao da netko upadne na katolicki forum i pokusa raspravljati o reinkarnaciji (ne doslovno). moze, naravno, ali cemu?

----------


## TATA MATA

> Onda o tome raspravljaj tamo gdje je tome mjesto, unutar tvoje vjerske zajednice.
> 
> Oni katolici koji smatraju da mogu biti katolici i podrzavati tuda MPO prava (iako ih sami ne bi koristili niti misle da bi ih drugi katolici smjeli koristiti) mogu cista srca i ciste glave potpisati pristupnicu u Udrugu.
> 
> RODA nije zainteresirana niti ce biti zainteresirana za mjenjanje katolickog ucenja ili bilo kakvog drugog vjerskog ucenja.  Ukoliko netko smatra da se katolicko ucenje treba ili ne smije mijenjati on se time treba baviti tamo gdje nesto po tom pitanju moze i postici - u njegovoj vjerskoj zajednici.  A Udruga RODA to sigurno nije.


Ancica...zao mi je sto i ti mislis da o tome ne treba razgovarat !
Osobno sam vrlo aktivan u svojoj zupnoj zajednici i u jednoj katolickoj Udruzi koja se zove Katolici na djelu, pa bi mozda bilo dobro da napravimo neku tribinu ili smatras da nije potrebno ?

Ajde, ajde...pa ne bolite se valjda da se vasi clanovi okrenut protiv vas ?
Pa ja svaki put naglasim da je to moje osobno mišljenje.

----------


## TATA MATA

> ja potpuno razumijem sto je vedrana pitala.
> ni ja ne shvacam sto zelis postici.
> 
> razilazimo se u nekim stavovima, to smo svi, pa i ti zakljucili. tesko da cemo mi tebe nagovoriti na nesto suprotno, tesko da ces ti nas i onda koja je svrha ovoga? ancica je dobro napisala gdje bi trebao pokrenuti ovakvu raspravu.
> a ljudi koji se bore s neplodnoscu ovo mjesto smatraju i svojim mjestom za podrsku, jer im je tesko i treba im podrska.
> ovo je kao da netko upadne na katolicki forum i pokusa raspravljati o reinkarnaciji (ne doslovno). moze, naravno, ali cemu?


Evo ovako sve vas pozivam na jedan drugi forum gdje mozemopricat o pravu na abortus, pravima na MPO, homoseksualizmu, drogama, svecenicima, prostituciji, pravnoj drzavi i reinkarnaciji !
Evo ga cure...
http://www.katolicinadjelu.org/modules.php?name=Forums

Koja je svrha ovog foruma da svi imaju isto misljenje ?

Isto tako nije bit razgovora da svi klimamo glavom i slazemo se.
Pa cure zar nije bolje da svi koji traze utjehu i pomoc vide i druga misljenja i loše stvari MPO...kao što je ubijanje desetina oplođenih stanica.

Možda nekom to nešto znaći !!! 
Možda !

Mukica...lakse malo !

----------


## Mukica

ja se najvise od svega bojim ljudske gluposti

----------


## TATA MATA

> ja se najvise od svega bojim ljudske gluposti


BRAVO  :D  :D  :D 
Upravo to i govorim !
[/img]

----------


## plavaa

> Ja cu se boriti za zabranu, a Vi za legalizaciju.


Ti se svojom borbom boris za to da meni uskratis pravo da dobijem svoje dijete. Ja se svojom borbom borim za to da svi kojima treba lijecnicka pomoc u dobivanju tog djeteta koje zele, mogu je imati.

Druga stvar bi bila da se mi nademo na kavi, i ti mene probas nagovorit da ne idem na MPO. Ili preko foruma, svejedno.

Ali tvoja borba znaci da nitijedna zena u Hrvatskoj nece moci dobiti tvoje dijete na taj nacin?

Tko si ti da mi (im) to zabranis? Tko je Crkva da se mijesa u tako intimnu sferu zivota ljudi, i to svih koji zive u Republici Hrvatskoj, a nisu svi krscani. 

Ponavljam, Crkva, a i ti, ima svako pravo biti protiv MPO, i probati nekoga nagovoriti da ne ide. *Ali nema se pravo mijesati na tako globalnom nivou kao sto je zakon jer on utjece na SVE, a ne samo na vjernike.*

----------


## renata

tatamata, ja sam bila i u saboru na skupu na kojem su bile pretezno zene koje se jako zauzimaju za pravo na pobacaj,
i u hbk na predavanju o prirodnom zacecu, nedavno.
(ne slazem se s nijednom stranom do kraja)
prije obadva sastanka sam mislila da ce biti moguc neki dijalog. i s obje strane sam se razocarala. apsolutno nije moguc dijalog. svaka strana ocekuje da ce moci nagovoriti onoga drugoga na svoje, bez kopromisa i 100%.

zato ne vidim nikakvu svrhu neke tribine kad se ljudi toliko razilaze u misljenju. ne da nije potrebno, nego je cisto gubljenje vremena. kojeg nemamo na bacanje.
ja znam ljude s kojima bih mogla i htjela raspravljati o ovome. ali tribina je besmislena.

jel imas nekog prijatelja koji ima dijete iz mpo? ja imam, jednu od najboljih prijateljica, ima dvoje prekrasne djece iz mpo. da sam ne znam kakav katolik (nekakav jesam), nikad ne bih mogla reci nema moju potpunu podrsku.

----------


## plavaa

Opet se moram ograditi od svega i rec da je ovo moje osobno misljenje i nema veze s time sto sam clan Rode. A (ocito), nema veze ni s tim sto sam clan RKC.

----------


## renata

tatamata, ti sad otkrivas toplu vodu.
ova tema je vec puno puta bila na tapeti, ne samo ovdje na forumu, nego i unutar rode i mi smo svoje zakljucke donijeli davno i ne da nam se vise prolaziti kroz iste stvari, jako je zamorno i naporno.

----------


## TATA MATA

Ne stignem svima na sva pitanja odgovorit ali Renata s tobom mi je bas OK razgovarat !
Kao i sto sama znas nista u zivotu se ne dešava slucajno pa tako i svi oni koji se neckaju o umjetnoj oplodnji moraju znati apsolutno sve o tome pa cak i negativne stvari pa neka parovi sami odluce kako ce dalje.

Eto mozda bi bilo pametno zakljucati ovu raspravu jer stvarno se nema više šta kvalitetno reci !

A da cu navratiti do vas...100%
Ne vidim razloga zasto ne ?
Zao mi je svih zena koje zbog koje kakvih razloga nemogu zaceti dijete prirodnim putem i jedino sto mogu je pomoliti se za njih.
 :Love:

----------


## TATA MATA

To je poruka koju sam dobio od vašeg člana !
Ako smatrate da je to OK, i ako je to stav svih RODA onda bi bilo najbolje da prosecem !  :Sad:  

*...kaj ti sad, nakon mjesec i pol, opce hoces od nas???
hoces da se svi skupimo na veeeeeliku hrpu i velimo "DA tata, TI si u pravu!!!"

ono kaj je meni glupo tebi nije i obratno, ono kaj je meni prihvatljivo tebi nije, ono kaj bi ja obukla tvoja zena mozda nikad ne bi, ono kaj ja skuham ti mozda ne volis jest i da dalje ne nabrajam...
a to nas sve zajedno cini ljudskim bicima

da si procitao cijeli topic vidio bi da je sve sto se imalo rec vec odavno receno
a to kaj ti sad zelis promovirat sebe, svoje stavove, svoju zivotnu filozofiju i svoj forum mislim da je bez veze
meni se opce ne druzi s tobom i tvojim katalocima
biram drustvo koje meni odgovara
a ti, ak ti se ne svidja tu, na ovom forumu ne moras postat na njemu, kao sto ja ne postam tam na onom nit dolazim igdje gdje mi se ne svidja nit pokusavam uvjerit ispravne u to da su neispravni i obratno

ovo nije forum udruge katolickih roda, nego forum udruge roditelja koja nit je vejrska nit politicka udruga

i ja cu nastavit, onak ni malo duhovno, u svom revijalnom stilu, pa cu ti onak, ispod stola, da niko ne cuje, dosapnut: ides mi na zivce... radije pomazi malo zenu i napravi nesto ljepo za nju danas (odi k vinceku kupit kremsnite il se samo stisni uz nju i reci joj da je volis) mjesto da nam pokusavas utuvit u glavu da si ti i oni misle kao ti ispravan, a svi mi, koji mislimo dugacije, neispravni*

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što ti točno hoćeš na ovom topicu? Da se zna tvoje mišljenje ili još nešto?
> 
> 
> Oprosti jel sam mozda i tebe necim uvrijedio ?
> 
> Ako jesam oprosti.
> ...


Nisi me uvrijedio niti se ljutim na tvoje stavove. Tko sam ja da sudim... Temu Gola mica ne čitam, tj. otvorila sam jednom (nakon Ivaričine provokaciju   :Laughing:  ). Ovo čitam, na dijelu je koji se tiče rada udruge pa pratim što se događa. Mir i s tobom.

Stvarno me zanimalo što želiš, zato sam i pitala to što sam pitala. Ova tema je već odavno prožvakana pa ne razumijem točno želiš li nešto postići, želiš li kakav odgovor od UO-a, želiš li neku promjenu u Udruzi, želiš li samo reći svoje mišljenje ili nešto deseto. Pokušavam razumjeti pa pitam.

----------


## renata

"PP" znaci "privatna poruka" i na nju se odgovara privatnom porukom
molim admina da zakljuca topic kao sto je tatamata predlozio

----------


## nela

> Crkva se isto tako bori za svoja stajalista
> Ja samo ponavljam... KATLOLICI "vjernici" po meni nemogu biti ZA legalizaciju MPO.


  Tko si ti da da sudiš o tome kako trebaju razmišljati vjernici i katolici? Sveta inkvizicija? 
 Nekad se je crkva borila za svoja stajališta tako što je ljude drukčijeg mišljenja  spaljivala na lomačama. Da su svi bili kao ti i slijepo slijedili njezine dogme   - još bi gorjele!

----------


## Ancica

> Koja je svrha ovog foruma da svi imaju isto misljenje ?


Svrha ovog foruma je pruziti priliku trudnicama, roditeljima i onima koji to zele postati da razmjene informacije i iskustva te pruze jedan drugom medusobnu podrsku u njihovom pozitivnom ili negativnom iskustvu po pitanju roditeljstva i putu do njega.

Nisu mu svrha rasprave na teme koje se ionako ne mogu rijesiti u ovom krugu - krugu trudnica, roditelja i onih koji to zele postati. Kao recimo tema o tome da li je po katolickoj vjeri MPO prihvatljiv ili nije.  Te teme mogu se diskutirati u drugim, primjerenim, okruzjima, kao sto je recimo katolicki forum na koji si nam stavio link.  Ali ovdje nisu dobrodosle.  Sto zbog tehnickih sto zbog svrsishodnih razloga.




> Isto tako nije bit razgovora da svi klimamo glavom i slazemo se.
> Pa cure zar nije bolje da svi koji traze utjehu i pomoc vide i druga misljenja i loše stvari MPO...kao što je ubijanje desetina oplođenih stanica.
> 
> Možda nekom to nešto znaći !!! 
> Možda !
> 
> Mukica...lakse malo !


Sigurna sam da katolici koji razmisljaju o MPO imaju dovoljno prilike cuti o stavu katolicke crkve o MPO u crkvi, tijekom svojih razgovora sa svecenikom i opcenito unutar svoje vjerske zajednice.  Oni koji su se, unatoc tome, odlucili da je MPO za njih ispravan put nalaze se ovdje.  Njima vise uvjeravanja ne treba, a ako imaju dileme u svezi tog puta i njihove vjere znaju gdje trebaju ici da bi ih pokusali razrjesiti - u svoju crkvu.

I znaju da za podrsku i informacije nakon svoje odluke mogu doci ovdje, na ovaj forum.

----------


## VedranaV

> Ako smatrate da je to OK, i ako je to stav svih RODA onda bi bilo najbolje da prosecem !


Nismo mi Borg  :Wink: . Stav Udruge RODA o potpomognutoj oplodnji i više o svim našim akcijama vezanim uz MPO možeš pročitati na našem portalu (www.roda.hr).

----------


## VedranaV

Zapravo sam htjela napisati i da ti je Renata lijepo objasnila kako to funkcionira kod nas u vezi članova.




> dakle, uvijek cemo postivati osobnu odluku svakog clana za sebe, bilo za ili protiv dojenja ili mpo ili ne znam, cijepljenja itd. 
> no ono sto svaki clan kod uclanjenja mora biti suglasan je postivanje tudjeg prava na ono sto je u ciljevima udruge, postivanje tih ciljeva kao neceg za sto se udruga zalaze i obveza da ne djeluje nikad u javnosti protiv ciljeva udruge.


Nema kod nas jednoumlja. Ima stavova udruge koji se formiraju kroz interne rasprave i na skupštinama. I ima poštivanja prava, vlastitih i tuđih.

----------


## Mamita

> Nismo mi Borg . .




Damn! Ispisujem se!   :Laughing:

----------


## Daniela32

Zapravo odavno više ne sudjelujem u ovakvim raspravama, bar ne aktivno. Samo da kažem tati-mati da je moguće biti (dobar) katolik i ići na MPO i pri tom imati podršku svećenika - ukoliko se poštuju neki uvjeti (oploditi najviše 3 jajne stanice i takve embrije sve transferirati u maternicu bez obzira na njihovu kvalitetu). Ovo je dogovorno moguće postići u bilo kojoj klinici za MPO, a mogu se tražiti prirodni ciklusi IVF (dakle samo 1 ili 2 spontano proizvedene jajne stanice).

Ja imam podršku svog župnika i svog duhovnika, kao i prijatelja praktičnih katolika.

I žao mi je da ovo opet objašnjavam, pogotovo na podforumu O udruzi. Ali kako kaže jedan moj virtualni prijatelj: "ponekad je potrebno imati malo evanđeoske tankoćutnosti".

Mir s tobom.

----------


## maria71

meni nije jasno zašto netko nekoga uvijek hoće preodgajati......

ja ovdje dođem po informacije,a podforume koji me ne zanimaju preskočim..

i sve 5

a takvo selektivno čitanje toplo preporučam svim korisnicima koji imaju 
određene dvojbe oko nekih podforuma

i nema onda tenzija i prepucavanja

a kome je do rasprava na 100 strana ima index i forum.hr

----------


## Natasa30

> *"MOJA DUŠA PRIPADA BOGU,
> MOJ ŽIVOT DOMOVINI,
> MOJE SRCE LJUBLJENOJ,
> MOJA ČAST MENI."*


Kome pripada dusa tvoga djeteta?
Kome pripada zivot tvoga djeteta?
Kome pripada srce tvoga djeta?
Kome pripada cast tvoga djeteta?

*Kome pripada tvoje djete?*

----------


## Gost 1

TATA MATA, eto višak energije koji veselo i s voljom  koristiš kako bi pokušao ljudima onemogućiti  pravo izbora, osim na borbu za zabranu MPO-a, možeš potrošiti i na:
-zabranu prava glasa
-zabranu transplantacije bubrega i hemodijalize
-zabranu prava na žalbu u sudskom postupku
-obnovu inkvizicije
...no samo nabacujem ideje, široko ti polje djelovanja, sretno!!!
Btw. ako nemaš drugog posla možeš i sa ženom&djetetom&sestrom&mamom  prošetati, razveseliti ih poklonom, oprati suđe, popeglati rublje, provjeriti razinu ulja u autu, tlak u gumama i razinu vode u spremniku za brisače...
Čovjek doista može naći tisuću načina da bude koristan. 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

Gost 1   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## meli

Pitao si, pa odgovaram: intima je ono što ja osobno proživljavam u svojoj borbi za vlastito dijete, intima je isključivo MOJA patnja i MOJA bol i da nema vjere (u mojem slučaju rođena i odgajana u rimokatoličkoj vjeri) ne znam kako bih mogla dalje. To što sam odlučila prihvatiti ponudu moderne medicine ne znači da sam se ogriješila protiv Boga. Da ne ponavljam, Daniela je sve napisala. Isključivo MOJ suprug i ja, borimo se za NAŠE dijete, uz pomoć Boga i medicine. Tko kaže da neću ići na posvojenje? Moje srce je dovoljno veliko da prihvati i moje i tuđe dijete, ali želju žene da stvori novi život, želju za majčinstvom, to može najvjernije doživjeti samo ona žena koja kroz to prolazi, koja je odlučila ući u bitku protiv neplodnosti. Bog mi daje snage, on je taj koji me vodi i on će mi na kraju suditi. Osim toga, najglasnija osuda crkve je donacija jajnih stanica, rađanje djece u homoseksualnih brakova, surogat majčinstvo, zabrana pobačaja.... Ovo što ja želim je kruna ljubavi mene i supruga, možda i Božja nagrada za svu patnju i bol kroz koju prolazimo, kažem MOŽDA jer NITKO nema pravo govoriti u ime Boga, suditi u Njegovo ime!

Mislim da nema svrhe nastaviti s postovima na ovom topicu jer ćemo se vrtjeti u krug. Uvijek će biti onih koji su ZA i onih koji su PROTIV. Intima je i moja vjera, moja povezanost s Bogom. Ne hvalim se i busam u prsa koliki sam vjernik, to samo ja znam i ne tiče me se to kod drugih ljudi, niti bih komu govorila da zbog ovog ili onog nije pravi vjernik. Bog je u svakom čovjeku, bio on pripadnik ove ili one vjere ili ateist, a čovjek je taj koji ga treba otkriti u sebi i pustiti u svoje srce. 
Jesi li shvatio što je intima? Želim tvojoj ženi da sve prođe u redu s trudnoćom i da možeš biti ponosni tata.

----------


## Gost 1

Pravila ponašanja na forumu:




> Molimo da se na Forumu suzdržite od
> 
> 1. Iznošenja osobnih informacija o javnim ili privatnim osobama. Iznimka su slučajevi kada su te informacije objavljene u javnim medijima. U takvom slučaju korisnik je dužan napisati izvor informacije.
> 
> *2. Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca**, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja.*
> 
> 3. Kršenja autorskih prava. Za fotografije, članke ili bilo koju drugu intelektualnu svojinu koju želite postaviti na Forum poželjno je dobiti odobrenje od vlasnika autorskih prava te navesti izvor (web adresu, naslov knjige… i sl.).
> 
> 4. Zabranjuje se kršenje ljudskih prava i/ili važećih zakona.
> ...


Skrećem pozornost da je na ovom podforumu došlo do kršenja Pravila ponašanja na forumu, i to  po točki 2.

Kršenje je uočeno u postu korisnika foruma TATA MATA

[/quote]Ja cu se boriti za zabranu, a Vi za legalizaciju.

Ista stvar je sa istospolnim zajednicama...po meni jos 1000 puta gora !
Daj si zamisli da dva tipa odgajaju posvojeno musko dijete !?!? Žasu ! 


> Molim moderatora neka postupi prema svojim ovlastima, i naravno, obriše  citat u kome je navedeno kršenje Pravila ponašanja.

----------


## TATA MATA

Dobro jutro svima !

Evo danas sam bas nekako dobre volje i ISKRENO mi je zao sto se tolko ljudi na ovom topicu naslo uvrijeđeno.
Sve je pocelo time da sam procitao vase postove i smatrao sam da imam pravo i ja izraziti svoje misljenje.
Eto na žalost nismo svi isti i nemamo svi istu razinu tolerancije i kulture u razgovoru. Moje namjere su zasta bile dobronamjerne i u svakom postu sam naglašavao da je to moje OSOBNO mišljenje, i napomenuo da internet nije bas najpametnije mjesto za ovakve rasprave.

Postovi od osoba kao Gost1, Nataša i Nela govore sami za sebe i stvarno nema smisla obracat paznju na njih. :/ 

Ovo ce biti moj zadnji post na ovom topicu i njime zeli reci:

 ISPRICAVAM SE SVIM RODITELJIMA KOJE SAM UVRIJEDIO,
 ZAO MI JE DA NISAM BIO SHVACEN ALI DOBRO...,
 POSEBAN POZDRAV IDE SVIM HRABRIM MAJKAMA !!! 

P.S. Znam da se ovo ne smije ali...   :Heart:   :Love:  _anchie76 editirala smajlije - stavila smajlije s naseg foruma_

----------


## Gost 1

Forum jednostavno ima svoja pravila onašanja koja korisnici, ukoliko žele sudjelovati u njegovom radu, moraju prihvatiti i to je sve.
Reda mora biti.

----------


## MIJA 32

Kaj bu neko zaključao više ovaj topić;nit mi je da čitam,nit da ne čitam kako god okrenem nevalja....mislim da je glupo razglabati jer će rasprava trajati vječno;uvijek će biti ljudi za i protiv,uvijek će jedan dio misliti ovako,a drugi onako...problem je samo što ovi žele "preobratiti" one i obrnuto...i tako do besvjesti :/

----------


## Gost 1

Rasprave i razmjene mišljenja su korisna i konstruktivna aktivnost, vrlo često urode rezultatima-bez rasprave se ne mogu iskristalizirati kvalitetne ideje, koje se onda provode za opće dobro.
No u ovom topicu postoji drugi problem-problem kršenja pravila ponašanja za sudjelovanje u radu foruma i to treba biti razlog zaključavanja topica,  brisanja postova u kojima je ponašanje za sudjelovanje u radu foruma prekršeno i onemogućavanje daljnjeg takvog ponašanja.
Pristup radu foruma podrazumjeva uvjete kojih se treba pridržavati, a na Internetu sigurno postoje forumi gdje je razmjena mišljenja moguća uz 


> Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje *vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje* bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i *bilo* *koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca*, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja.


, ili su dapače, takva ponašanja i poželjna. 
Naša pravila to ne dozvoljavaju.

----------

